# DISney Princesses are back to party w/ the Pirates! May 2008!  *WE'RE BACK!!!*



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

*Rain or Shine *
*Bring on the DISney Princesses, Pirates, & May Flowers*
*DIS Dinner, DIS Party, & DIS Meet*
*May 21 & 22, 2008*










*The DISney Princesses are thrilled to be planning our next DIS Meet!*




We are going to have two sperate _Solo/Adult _*DIS* Meets! 




*May 21*
A *DIS* Dinner at 'Ohana in the Polynesian Resort
*5:25 pm*











Pirate & Princess *DIS *Party
*7:00 pm*










*May 22*
A Flower & Garden Festival *DIS* Meet at Epcot
*2:00 pm- Outside Spaceship Earth*













_We planned our first *DIS *Dinner &* DIS *Meet this past October during Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party! We had a fantastic time, so we knew we had to start to plan our next meet soon! We would love everyone to join us May 2008!_

*
Our Past DIS Dinner at Liberty Tree Tavern*
*October 5, 2007*
















_Please join our thread and let us know if you'd like to attend the* DIS *Dinner or Flower & Garden Festival *DIS* Meet! We hope to see you there!_











*May 21*


*DIS Dinner*
*'Ohana- Polynesian Resort*
*5:25 pm*

_There are 12 spots available for our DIS Dinner! Please let us know if you plan on attending, so we can add you to the list!_

*Attending:*

- Fairy_Tale_Bride
- tinkerbell87512
- as_dreamers_do
- bbangel
- Julie_Mouse





*DIS Party*
*Pirate & Princess Party- Magic Kingdom*
*7:00 pm*

_We will make our way to the Magic Kingdom for the Pirate & Princess Party after our dinner at 'Ohana!_

*Attending:*

- Fairy_Tale_Bride
- tinkerbell87512
- as_dreamers_do
- bbangel
- Julie_Mouse







*May 22*


*DIS Meet*
*Flower & Garden Festival- Epcot*
*2:00 pm- Outside Spaceship Earth*

*Attending:*

- Fairy_Tale_Bride
- tinkerbell87512
- as_dreamers_do
- bbangel
- Fire14, Fires_grumpy, & Jodi
- Julie_Mouse
- Tiggergrams1



*Mini DIS Meet Dinner*
*Tutto Italia- Italy*
*5:45 pm*

_There are 6 spots available for the Mini DIS Meet Dinner!_

*Attending:*

- Fairy_Tale_Bride
- tinkerbell87512
- as_dreamers_do
- bbangel
- Julie_Mouse









_*See Ya Real Soon!*_


----------



## tinkerbell87512

YAY YAY YAY I'm here!!!!  So excited! I already miss hanging out with you guys!


----------



## as dreamers do

Woo hoo!  Let's get this show on the road!


----------



## bbangel

Okay, I'm going to try and book flights and room tomorrow.

Where are we thinking for the dinner? Characters or no characters?
I'm so glad we are planning another one. It should get me through the dreary winter!


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Wohoo I'm gonna call CRO today and book my room! So excited!


----------



## tinkerbell87512

bbangel said:


> Okay, I'm going to try and book flights and room tomorrow.
> 
> Where are we thinking for the dinner? Characters or no characters?
> I'm so glad we are planning another one. It should get me through the dreary winter!



I know hopefully the winter will go by fast. 

We were thinking Ohana's for dinner but that was just and idea.


----------



## bbangel

tinkerbell87512 said:


> I know hopefully the winter will go by fast.
> 
> We were thinking Ohana's for dinner but that was just and idea.



Ohana's sounds good. Another new experience for me as I've never eaten there.


----------



## as dreamers do

bbangel said:


> Ohana's sounds good. Another new experience for me as I've never eaten there.



Nor have I.  I've been wanting to try it out!

Do you think we should put the actual dates in the thread title? You know, so other DISers don't think it's a meet just for the princesses. 

I'm so excited another meet is in the works!!  Life is good when I am planning a Disney vacation.


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Hey guys!!! Great news I booked my room tonight. I'm so excited for another meet. At least this time we wont have to wait as long. Just think were already down to 7 months instead of 10!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

*How exciting!!!*  

_Yes, I will be updating and changing the title and main thread page as we start planning and make more details. Right now, we don't have an exact theme yet and the dates are in the post.  _

I can't believe another DIS Meet is right around the corner and people are already booking their trips!  

Yeah, my thought for dinner was 'Ohana because it is the best food in WDW! Plus, it's a great place for a large group, the food is brought to your table, and it's all you can eat!  The Poly has a lot of room to hang out in too!


----------



## GoofyBaby

Fairy_Tale_Bride said:


> *How exciting!!!*
> 
> Yeah, my thought for dinner was 'Ohana because it is the best food in WDW! Plus, it's a great place for a large group, the food is brought to your table, and it's all you can eat!  The Poly has a lot of room to hang out in too!




Woo-Hoo!   I would LOOOOOOVEEEE to go back to 'Ohana!  James and I ate there twice in May and it was just fantastic, from the food to the waitstaff to the wonderful view to the entertainment (Lipoa was just wonderful)!  

I can't believe we have another DIS meet in the works!  I am sooooo  excited!       

By the way, I finally got around to posting my pictures from our meet a few weeks ago on our other thread!


----------



## bbangel

Okay, so I've booked a room, but the flight is proving more tricky. No airmiles flights left so I'm now searching for the best deal. Hopefully I can get a reasonable one. It's a long weekend for us so that makes it tricky.


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Thats exciting Megan! I'm crossing my fingers that you find a cheap flight


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

This is so much fun!  
Good luck to everyone booking flights, etc.
I know it can be a pain!  
I can't wait to start planning!  

Are we thinking of having the meet at Epcot for the Flower & Garden Festival?

It looks like we can book our dining on November 23!


----------



## bbangel

Epcot makes sense to me!

How many people do we have for the dinner so far?


----------



## as dreamers do

I vote for having the meet at Epcot. I really hope they have the butterfly garden again! 

I'm making a budget for my trip right now.  Oddly enough, this is one of my favorite parts of planning for Disney.


----------



## as dreamers do

Woohoo! We're already on page 2!


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Epcot sounds good to me! It makes the most sense for us since we already did the MK. 

Can't believe our 180 day mark is next month! I remember last year it took us forever just to reach that day.


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

The Flower & Garden Festival sounds good to me too!  

I'll be updating the main thread for our DIS Meet soon!  

We need to get someone to help create a banner for our siggys like we did last time. We need to start promoting our meet!


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Fairy_Tale_Bride said:


> The Flower & Garden Festival sounds good to me too!
> 
> I'll be updating the main thread for our DIS Meet soon!
> 
> We need to get someone to help create a banner for our siggys like we did last time. We need to start promoting our meet!



I was just thinking that about the banner...no joke! How funny!


----------



## bbangel

Maybe we should do an announcement on the Adults/Solo board? Since that is kind of the target audience it might make sense.


----------



## bbangel

Okay, I'm planning out my park days, which day are we doing dinner and which day are we doing Epcot? Looks like the 22nd is Epcot's late magic hours day.

I'm going to be there from the 18th - 23rd at this point so let me know if you want to do other meets. Maybe someone can convince me to get on Rockin' Roller Coaster?


----------



## bbangel

Okay so the May calendars are up and MK closes at 7 on the 16th. Could this be for a Pirate and Princess Party? If so I may change my dates so I can be there for it!

Anyone else?


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

Our main thread page is updated and looking good!  

Time to start promoting around The DIS!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

bbangel said:


> Maybe we should do an announcement on the Adults/Solo board? Since that is kind of the target audience it might make sense.



Great idea!  
Let me go check it out!


----------



## bbangel

Okay, I just changed my ressie dates so I will be coming in on the 15th and leaving on the 23rd. And I'm using 2 fewer points even with the extra day, because I'm splitting my stay between AKV and OKW. Woohooo!


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Lindsey the front page looks great!!!  I'm so excited that theres another meet in the works. 

Hours are out for May as Megan mentioned but Epcot future world's hours are still not announced. Everyother park is even World showcase just not FW.  I thought it was kinda weird. Are there any special events at Epcot Future World? 

 I hope your right Megan about the pirates and princess party at the Magic Kingdom. Wish I could go though I'll be on the cruise on that friday. Even if there isnt a party you still get an extra night of Magic because you extended. So its totally worth it! Megan thats so exciting that you extended your stay and turned out to be better with your points!


----------



## tristessaFL

Hi there!  My husband Tadd and I might be able to make it to your meet.

My name is Heather and I'm 26.  I've been married for 3 years and live in the Orlando area.  No kids yet, just two very spoiled kitties.  May 22nd is my 27th birthday.  My (former CM, by the way) husband and I have splurged on FL Resident Season Passes this year and I would like to take advantage by celebrating my birthday at Disney, including a possible on-property resort stay.  The only thing holding us back is work, since we both work full time during the week.  If we can both get the time off, we would love to be a part of your group!


----------



## tinkerbell87512

tristessaFL said:


> Hi there!  My husband Tadd and I might be able to make it to your meet.
> 
> My name is Heather and I'm 26.  I've been married for 3 years and live in the Orlando area.  No kids yet, just two very spoiled kitties.  May 22nd is my 27th birthday.  My (former CM, by the way) husband and I have splurged on FL Resident Season Passes this year and I would like to take advantage by celebrating my birthday at Disney, including a possible on-property resort stay.  The only thing holding us back is work, since we both work full time during the week.  If we can both get the time off, we would love to be a part of your group!



Welcome Heather and Tadd!  We would love to have you guys join our meet hopefully you can get the time off! Thats very exciting its your birthday. It's also Lindsey and Mine as well a few days before the meet! Keep checking in with us because we would love for you to join!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

tinkerbell87512 said:


> Lindsey the front page looks great!!!  I'm so excited that theres another meet in the works.
> 
> Hours are out for May as Megan mentioned but Epcot future world's hours are still not announced. Everyother park is even World showcase just not FW.  I thought it was kinda weird. Are there any special events at Epcot Future World?
> 
> I hope your right Megan about the pirates and princess party at the Magic Kingdom. Wish I could go though I'll be on the cruise on that friday. Even if there isnt a party you still get an extra night of Magic because you extended. So its totally worth it! Megan thats so exciting that you extended your stay and turned out to be better with your points!



Thanks! I wanted to make it look catchy!  

That's strange about FW.  Well, our plans are not set in stone yet, except for the date, so will see what happens. I don't know of any special event right now, but I'll look into it. Interesting...  

I know the P&P Party is set for Jan, Feb, & March and it will not be in May. It'll come back in August most likely.


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

tristessaFL said:


> Hi there!  My husband Tadd and I might be able to make it to your meet.
> 
> My name is Heather and I'm 26.  I've been married for 3 years and live in the Orlando area.  No kids yet, just two very spoiled kitties.  May 22nd is my 27th birthday.  My (former CM, by the way) husband and I have splurged on FL Resident Season Passes this year and I would like to take advantage by celebrating my birthday at Disney, including a possible on-property resort stay.  The only thing holding us back is work, since we both work full time during the week.  If we can both get the time off, we would love to be a part of your group!



Hi there! Thanks for joining our DIS Meet thread! Keep us updated and let us know if you'd like to join. I will add you to our list! We will let you know when we are booking dining reservations, so if you plan on coming...you can let us know! We want to make sure we make room for you and your DH if you plan on attending.


----------



## tristessaFL

Thanks for the warm welcome.  I will definitely keep you posted!

That's cool that we all have birthdays so close together.  We'll have to get a bunch of birthday pins!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

tristessaFL said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome.  I will definitely keep you posted!
> 
> That's cool that we all have birthdays so close together.  We'll have to get a bunch of birthday pins!



Oh yes!

And...Disney birthday cakes!


----------



## bbangel

Fairy_Tale_Bride said:


> Oh yes!
> 
> And...Disney birthday cakes!



Candy cake or regular cake?

On the happy news front. I got a really good deal on my flight so I am all set!


----------



## tinkerbell87512

bbangel said:


> Candy cake or regular cake?
> 
> On the happy news front. I got a really good deal on my flight so I am all set!



Ohh thats exciting Megan! I'm still waiting for southwest to release its new flight schedule. The new one is released tomorrow but is only going till May 9th. So I guess I will have to wait till Dec or Jan for the next release date.


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Fairy_Tale_Bride said:


> Oh yes!
> 
> And...Disney birthday cakes!



Ohhh cake!!   haha can you tell I'm hungry?!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

bbangel said:


> Candy cake or regular cake?
> 
> On the happy news front. I got a really good deal on my flight so I am all set!




Any will do!  

Yay! I'm so glad you got a good deal on your flight!  

You'll be back here soon!!!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

tinkerbell87512 said:


> Ohhh cake!!   haha can you tell I'm hungry?!



How fun would it be for us celebrating birthdays to get a cake delivered at 'Ohana for everyone to munch on!


----------



## bbangel

Fairy_Tale_Bride said:


> How fun would it be for us celebrating birthdays to get a cake delivered at 'Ohana for everyone to munch on!



I think that is a great idea!


----------



## DisDancerina

Are kids allowed to go?


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

DisDancerina said:


> Are kids allowed to go?



Hi there!   For the DIS Dinner at 'Ohana, it is going to be just for adults, but you are more than welcome to meet us at the DIS Meet at Epcot to say hello! I know a few of us DIS'ers will stay together after the Meet and enjoy Epcot for the rest of the day together.


----------



## tristessaFL

Mmmmm...cake...   

So tell me about Ohana...I've eaten at Kona several times, but never at Ohana.  I have read a little bit about it though.  It's all-you-can-eat, family-style dining, correct?

I think I'm going to check out some of your trip reports over the next few days, so I can get to know you lovely ladies a little better!


----------



## tinkerbell87512

tristessaFL said:


> Mmmmm...cake...
> 
> So tell me about Ohana...I've eaten at Kona several times, but never at Ohana.  I have read a little bit about it though.  It's all-you-can-eat, family-style dining, correct?
> 
> I think I'm going to check out some of your trip reports over the next few days, so I can get to know you lovely ladies a little better!




I've never been to Ohana but I've heard its very good!! 

You are more than welcome to read our TR's. We are a fun bunch so don't be afraid 

heres a link to our last meet thread if you want to read that as well. 
HERE!


----------



## DisDancerina

Fairy_Tale_Bride said:


> Hi there!   For the DIS Dinner at 'Ohana, it is going to be just for adults, but you are more than welcome to meet us at the DIS Meet at Epcot to say hello! I know a few of us DIS'ers will stay together after the Meet and enjoy Epcot for the rest of the day together.



Trying to use it as an excuse to go to WDW! I've been there once, when I was 3. I think I need  refreshing!


----------



## bbangel

DisDancerina said:


> Trying to use it as an excuse to go to WDW! I've been there once, when I was 3. I think I need  refreshing!



Definately time for another trip!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

tristessaFL said:


> Mmmmm...cake...
> 
> So tell me about Ohana...I've eaten at Kona several times, but never at Ohana.  I have read a little bit about it though.  It's all-you-can-eat, family-style dining, correct?
> 
> I think I'm going to check out some of your trip reports over the next few days, so I can get to know you lovely ladies a little better!



'Ohana is my favorite restaurant at WDW and most people agree that it's the best food at WDW too!  

It's a great themed restaurant with a beautiful view! The food is family-style; all you can it and it so good! It all has a Polynesian twist. My DH & I actually had our wedding dinner there too!  

We really hope you can join us! Should I add you to the list?  

Here are some pics from 'Ohana:



























Pictures I took back in February:


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

bbangel said:


> Definately time for another trip!



I second that!


----------



## tristessaFL

Fairy_Tale_Bride said:


> We really hope you can join us! Should I add you to the list?



Yes, why not!     I'm sure we have enough advance notice to be able to get the time off, even if I end up changing jobs (I've been in the midst of about 348703478167085720 job interviews over the past month within my company...including two more this week!  I can't wait until that part is over...).  So, go ahead and put us down as a yes!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

tristessaFL said:


> Yes, why not!     I'm sure we have enough advance notice to be able to get the time off, even if I end up changing jobs (I've been in the midst of about 348703478167085720 job interviews over the past month within my company...including two more this week!  I can't wait until that part is over...).  So, go ahead and put us down as a yes!



You've been added to the list!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

We need to create a cute logo to put in our signatures to promote our upcoming DIS Meets. Does anyone have any ideas? Personally, I'm not good at creating those type of designs. Anyone here good at it or should we go and ask for some help from our fellow DISigners?


----------



## bbangel

I think we should ask for help. I always think I'm creative until I try and make something and then reality hits.


----------



## bbangel

Since I have a split stay, I'm considering getting the dining plan for the second half of my stay.

Do we have any thoughts on what our Epcot day/meet is going to look like?
Anyone up for other meals between the 19th and the 22nd?


----------



## tinkerbell87512

I posted on the designs board to see if anyone would be willing to help us out with a banner!


----------



## tristessaFL

I'm not sure if he'll have time because things are pretty crazy for him right now, but I can ask my husband if he'll create a logo for us.  He's a graphic designer.  I'll mention it when he gets home tonight.

Megan, are you also on Sunshine Rewards?  I thought your username looked familiar!  I'm ruledbymercury over there!


----------



## bbangel

tristessaFL said:


> Megan, are you also on Sunshine Rewards?  I thought your username looked familiar!  I'm ruledbymercury over there!



Yup, that's me!


----------



## bbangel

Doing my official 6 months away from vacation dance!


----------



## tristessaFL

Woo hoo!  Congrats on hitting the 6 month mark.  I'm jealous!  I need a vacation...


----------



## tinkerbell87512

bbangel said:


> Doing my official 6 months away from vacation dance!



Wohoooo I hit 6 months yesterday!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

Any news on a logo?  

6 months! Wow!
Not too long now!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

tristessaFL said:


> I'm not sure if he'll have time because things are pretty crazy for him right now, but I can ask my husband if he'll create a logo for us.  He's a graphic designer.  I'll mention it when he gets home tonight.
> 
> Megan, are you also on Sunshine Rewards?  I thought your username looked familiar!  I'm ruledbymercury over there!



That would be so great if you're DH could help us out or maybe give us a little push on what to do!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

bbangel said:


> Since I have a split stay, I'm considering getting the dining plan for the second half of my stay.
> 
> Do we have any thoughts on what our Epcot day/meet is going to look like?
> Anyone up for other meals between the 19th and the 22nd?



A small group of us, who wants to get together could set up a place to eat that day...either before or after the meet.  

Like what happened last time...I'm sure a few of us will hang out the whole time!  I know that's my plan!


----------



## bbangel

Fairy_Tale_Bride said:


> A small group of us, who wants to get together could set up a place to eat that day...either before or after the meet.
> 
> Like what happened last time...I'm sure a few of us will hang out the whole time!  I know that's my plan!



I'm thinking dinner at Coral Reef or Le Cellier that night. Does that sound good to anyone?


----------



## tinkerbell87512

bbangel said:


> I'm thinking dinner at Coral Reef or Le Cellier that night. Does that sound good to anyone?



Sounds good to me! Which night are we talking about. lol


----------



## bbangel

tinkerbell87512 said:


> Sounds good to me! Which night are we talking about. lol



The day of the Epcot meet. The 22nd.


----------



## tinkerbell87512

bbangel said:


> The day of the Epcot meet. The 22nd.



Cool!! I would be in!!


----------



## tinkerbell87512

exciting news! 

I got a pm from M_I_C_K_E_Y over at the DISigns board and shes working on a banner for us! 

Once she is done I will post it and let you guys see if you like it.


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

bbangel said:


> I'm thinking dinner at Coral Reef or Le Cellier that night. Does that sound good to anyone?



That would work for me or where ever else anyone would like to go.  Just an idea...Teppanyaki Dining Room in Japan is the fun group stir-fry dining experience. That may be fun!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

tinkerbell87512 said:


> exciting news!
> 
> I got a pm from M_I_C_K_E_Y over at the DISigns board and shes working on a banner for us!
> 
> Once she is done I will post it and let you guys see if you like it.




How exciting!!!!  

Thanks Cheryl & thanks M_I_C_K_E_Y!!!


----------



## as dreamers do

bbangel said:


> I'm thinking dinner at Coral Reef or Le Cellier that night. Does that sound good to anyone?



I'm up for that! I've always wanted to try Le Cellier, and Teppanyaki sounds like a blast. My aversion to Coral Reef is just due to the fact that I'm not that big on seafood.

But I'll totally go with the consensus.


----------



## tinkerbell87512

M_I_C_K_E_Y has made a banner for us!!!






Let me know what you think and I can tell her to change it if you like. 

I think its super cute!!!


----------



## bbangel

tinkerbell87512 said:


> M_I_C_K_E_Y has made a banner for us!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you think and I can tell her to change it if you like.
> 
> I think its super cute!!!



I love it! Is her name Amy? If so that is who did the design for the loot bags I handed out at our meet. 

So it looks like we would have 4 for dinner on the 22nd. Do I have my math right? We could make that ressie at the same time as the Ohana one. How many do we have confirmed for that meet?


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

tinkerbell87512 said:


> M_I_C_K_E_Y has made a banner for us!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you think and I can tell her to change it if you like.
> 
> I think its super cute!!!



Oh, I love it!!!  
It's perfect!  

Time to add it to our front page and our siggys!  

Give her a big

*THANK YOU!!!!*


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

bbangel said:


> I love it! Is her name Amy? If so that is who did the design for the loot bags I handed out at our meet.
> 
> So it looks like we would have 4 for dinner on the 22nd. Do I have my math right? We could make that ressie at the same time as the Ohana one. How many do we have confirmed for that meet?



Sounds good!
Right now it looks like four of us.
I'll make the ADR's for both the dinners.
I have a feeling I may have to book more seats for those people, who will join our DIS Meet later.


----------



## tinkerbell87512

bbangel said:


> I love it! Is her name Amy? If so that is who did the design for the loot bags I handed out at our meet.
> 
> So it looks like we would have 4 for dinner on the 22nd. Do I have my math right? We could make that ressie at the same time as the Ohana one. How many do we have confirmed for that meet?



Yup Amy did it for us! She does fantastic work  



Fairy_Tale_Bride said:


> Oh, I love it!!!
> It's perfect!
> 
> Time to add it to our front page and our siggys!
> 
> Give her a big
> 
> *THANK YOU!!!!*



Glad you like it! I will PM her and tell her how much you guys like it!


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Ohhh the theme for the F&G fest is "Fun in the Sun"! Hopefully it will stay sunny for us this time, since we seem to bring the rain with us.  

Crossing my fingers now for no rain!  

Which resturant do you guys want to go to on the Epcot night? 
They all sound good to me. Oh and FYI coral reef has amazing chicken, not everything is sea food.  

Hope you all are having a great weekend!


----------



## bbangel

tinkerbell87512 said:


> Which resturant do you guys want to go to on the Epcot night?
> They all sound good to me. Oh and FYI coral reef has amazing chicken, not everything is sea food.
> 
> Hope you all are having a great weekend!



I vote for Le Cellier. And if we can't get in then Coral Reef. I don't eat seafood either, but their chicken and steak are wonderful!


----------



## tinkerbell87512

bbangel said:


> I vote for Le Cellier. And if we can't get in then Coral Reef. I don't eat seafood either, but their chicken and steak are wonderful!



Le Cellier sounds good to me. Which ever you guys want to go to is ok with me. 


Oh and I asked M_I_C_K_E_Y if she could make the banner smaller since it was a little big with the new siggy rules. I noticed it was cut off in mine and Lindsey's so heres the smaller version if you want to use that instead.


----------



## tristessaFL

Tadd and I will be at 'Ohana, but I think we're going to skip the second dinner.  He wants to do the romantic birthday dinner thing, since the 22nd is my actual birthday.  We will be there for everything else though!   

Tadd has been pretty busy lately, but he would still like to make us a banner for the meet.  So we may have more than one to choose from, if that's ok.  He's going to try to get that done tomorrow.


----------



## as dreamers do

tristessaFL said:


> Tadd has been pretty busy lately, but he would still like to make us a banner for the meet.  So we may have more than one to choose from, if that's ok.  He's going to try to get that done tomorrow.



I was going to whip up a banner in the next couple of days, too. I guess we can just stick them all on the front page and everyone can decide for themselves.  

BTW, I'd be up for Le Cellier also!


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Hey guys just wanted to say sorry if I steped on anyones toes by getting a banner made. I just put the request out there...feel free to make another one. The more choices the better  

Just wanted to say sorry if I offended anyone. 

Hope you all had a great weekend!


----------



## ArielSRL

I wish I could join you! I am planning a trip for end of May/beginning of June b/c I got an AP for my upcoming December trip. However, I am a teacher and I checked the dates and the last day for the kiddies is the 22nd and the last day for me is the 23rd.....oh well. Better luck next time for me! 

Good luck for a good meet!


----------



## tristessaFL

tinkerbell87512 said:


> Just wanted to say sorry if I offended anyone.



Not at ALL!  I didn't mean to make you think you had offended me or Tadd.  I just hoped no one minded if we had more than one banner. I agree, the more choices the better!   

So no worries, Cheryl!  You did good!


----------



## Fire14

Put 3 big "kids" down for meet on 22nd in Epcot.
Fire14, Fires_grumpy and Jodi(not a diser)


----------



## tinkerbell87512

tristessaFL said:


> Not at ALL!  I didn't mean to make you think you had offended me or Tadd.  I just hoped no one minded if we had more than one banner. I agree, the more choices the better!
> 
> So no worries, Cheryl!  You did good!



Ok I'm glad I didn't offend you!  I can't wait to see the banner Tadd comes up with!!!


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Fire14 said:


> Put 3 big "kids" down for meet on 22nd in Epcot.
> Fire14, Fires_grumpy and Jodi(not a diser)



Welcome aboard!!! Glad you are joining us!


----------



## bbangel

Fire14 said:


> Put 3 big "kids" down for meet on 22nd in Epcot.
> Fire14, Fires_grumpy and Jodi(not a diser)



Hey, didn't I swap a fridge with you last December?


----------



## Fire14

Yes you did


----------



## bbangel

Looking forward to meeting you again!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

tinkerbell87512 said:


> Ohhh the theme for the F&G fest is "Fun in the Sun"! Hopefully it will stay sunny for us this time, since we seem to bring the rain with us.
> 
> Crossing my fingers now for no rain!
> 
> Which resturant do you guys want to go to on the Epcot night?
> They all sound good to me. Oh and FYI coral reef has amazing chicken, not everything is sea food.
> 
> Hope you all are having a great weekend!



I just read about it being called "Fun in the Sun!" How appropriate!  We planned it before they did!  

I've eaten at both restaurants and I am not too crazy about either one because of the lack of vegetarian food options, but it's really up to all of you!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

tinkerbell87512 said:


> Le Cellier sounds good to me. Which ever you guys want to go to is ok with me.
> 
> 
> Oh and I asked M_I_C_K_E_Y if she could make the banner smaller since it was a little big with the new siggy rules. I noticed it was cut off in mine and Lindsey's so heres the smaller version if you want to use that instead.



Is my banner still coming up cut-off? It looks okay to me, so I want to make sure.  I don't like the new rules because there is no room for my ticker!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

tristessaFL said:


> Tadd and I will be at 'Ohana, but I think we're going to skip the second dinner.  He wants to do the romantic birthday dinner thing, since the 22nd is my actual birthday.  We will be there for everything else though!
> 
> Tadd has been pretty busy lately, but he would still like to make us a banner for the meet.  So we may have more than one to choose from, if that's ok.  He's going to try to get that done tomorrow.



Oh, that is so nice and sweet of him!  
I am so glad you will be attending the DIS Dinner!  

Will you also be making it to the Epcot Meet?


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

as dreamers do said:


> I was going to whip up a banner in the next couple of days, too. I guess we can just stick them all on the front page and everyone can decide for themselves.
> 
> BTW, I'd be up for Le Cellier also!



Sounds like a fantastic plan!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

ArielSRL said:


> I wish I could join you! I am planning a trip for end of May/beginning of June b/c I got an AP for my upcoming December trip. However, I am a teacher and I checked the dates and the last day for the kiddies is the 22nd and the last day for me is the 23rd.....oh well. Better luck next time for me!
> 
> Good luck for a good meet!



Awwww...we are so sorry you can't make it!

Keep a look-out for future DIS Meets with us!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

Fire14 said:


> Put 3 big "kids" down for meet on 22nd in Epcot.
> Fire14, Fires_grumpy and Jodi(not a diser)



I'm adding you to the list!  

We are so glad you can make it!

Will you be attending the DIS Dinner & Epcot Meet?


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

bbangel said:


> Hey, didn't I swap a fridge with you last December?



Too funny!  
What a small "Walt Disney" World!


----------



## Fire14

Fairy_Tale_Bride said:


> I'm adding you to the list!
> 
> We are so glad you can make it!
> 
> Will you be attending the DIS Dinner & Epcot Meet?


 
WE'll just drop by to say hi as our dinner plans are already set.


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

Fire14 said:


> WE'll just drop by to say hi as our dinner plans are already set.



So, you will just be at the Epcot DIS Meet on May 22?


And...you won't be attending the DIS Dinner at Ohana on May 21, correct?



Just want to make sure I get it right for when we start booking reservations.


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

*HAPPY* 
*THANKSGIVING!!!!*


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone! Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## bbangel

Fairy_Tale_Bride said:


> I've eaten at both restaurants and I am not too crazy about either one because of the lack of vegetarian food options, but it's really up to all of you!



Did you have another suggestion? I have so many issues with food I tend to play it safe, but I want to make sure everyone will have something they want to eat!


----------



## Fire14

Fairy_Tale_Bride said:


> So, you will just be at the Epcot DIS Meet on May 22?
> 
> 
> And...you won't be attending the DIS Dinner at Ohana on May 21, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> Just want to make sure I get it right for when we start booking reservations.


 
No dinner at Ohana on 21 st. WE will stop by Epcot and say hi and possibly hang out with you guys after meal but will fend for ourselves in food dept.


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

Fire14 said:


> No dinner at Ohana on 21 st. WE will stop by Epcot and say hi and possibly hang out with you guys after meal but will fend for ourselves in food dept.



Sounds great!  

Can't wait to see you there!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

bbangel said:


> Did you have another suggestion? I have so many issues with food I tend to play it safe, but I want to make sure everyone will have something they want to eat!



I was just trying to think of what place would be fun for a group atmosphere, but it's really up to everyone. Does anyone have any other suggestions? I know there are many places I haven't tried yet over in the World Showcase.
I've never eaten at Japan and thought it may be fun for us as a group, since they do all of the cooking in front of you and make it to quite the experience. But, if everyone would really like to go to Le Cellier, I'll go there!


----------



## as dreamers do

What about the new place in Italy? Tutto Italia, I think it is. You can't go wrong with pasta!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

Hi everyone!  

Just want to let you know I'll be making our reservations on Tuesday.  
I can access all the times and tables then and pick the best for us!  

Just let me know what we decide for our Epcot dining!  

I can't believe the 180 mark is already here!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

as dreamers do said:


> What about the new place in Italy? Tutto Italia, I think it is. You can't go wrong with pasta!



That sounds good to me too!  
It's new and I've never been there.


----------



## tinkerbell87512

as dreamers do said:


> What about the new place in Italy? Tutto Italia, I think it is. You can't go wrong with pasta!



Sounds good to me. I'm up for anything you guys decide on!


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Fairy_Tale_Bride said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just want to let you know I'll be making our reservations on Tuesday.
> I can access all the times and tables then and pick the best for us!
> 
> Just let me know what we decide for our Epcot dining!
> 
> I can't believe the 180 mark is already here!





Yay thats exciting news!!! Can't believe we are under 6 months now!!


----------



## ArielSRL

Fairy_Tale_Bride said:


> Awwww...we are so sorry you can't make it!
> 
> Keep a look-out for future DIS Meets with us!



Will do!


----------



## bbangel

I can make the place in Italy work for me.

I guess this means I should make all my other ressies as well. Only problem is it is tough to decide which places I'm going to want to eat at. Decisions, decisions....


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

I have our reservations booked for the DIS Meet!  

*May 21
'Ohana
5:25pm*

I have booked our reservation for *12 people*, so we have spots to fill for the DIS Dinner!  



Then, our seperate small DIS Meet Day Dinner is booked for *6 people*. I thought we'd keep it small with the original group here. Let me know if you are attending!  

*May 22
Tutto Italia- Italy
5:45pm*


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

We also need to come up with a time to meet for our DIS Meet and what location at Epcot!  

Any thoughts and ideas?


----------



## bbangel

I'm up for a full day at Epcot so wherever and whenever will work for me.

Some suggestions:

Meet at Soarin' (or Test Track) and ride togther. Then if some want to leave they can do that and the rest can hit the other rides together. This could be done near park opening.

Meet in Canada (or Mexico) later and do a World tour.

Maybe have a couple of meeting spots/times so others can join during the day? Like morning in Future World/Lunch spot/Mexico early afternoon/Italy dinner.


----------



## bbangel

Fairy_Tale_Bride said:


> I have our reservations booked for the DIS Meet!
> 
> *May 21
> 'Ohana
> 5:25pm*
> 
> I have booked our reservation for *12 people*, so we have spots to fill for the DIS Dinner!
> Then, our seperate small DIS Meet Day Dinner is booked for *6 people*. I thought we'd keep it small with the original group here. Let me know if you are attending!
> 
> *May 22
> Tutto Italia- Italy
> 5:45pm*




Great times for both dinners! I finally decided and booked my other meals as well. Starting to get really excited!

I will be at both dinners.


----------



## Fire14

I like idea of mutiple locations to meet.


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Awesome job Lindsey with the dinner reservations! Can you guys believe that we already have reservations!?!? It seemed like forever last time before our 180 day mark. 

I'm thinking I may head over to the GF spa on the 22nd in the morning for a nice pedicure.  But then I would be up for meeting up with who ever at Epcot before the dinner. Maybe we could meet in future world like Megan said, then have a time after Dinner where we all meet at the American Adventure maybe like 8:30 before Illuminations.


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

I'm glad you are all happy with the reservation times!  
I thought they worked out pretty well.

Here's my thought for the DIS Meet! I know a few of us may choose to meet-up at other times or hang together all day, like what happened last time.

But, we need to make sure to have one time for the Official DIS Meet!  

I think it's a great idea to meet at a ride for us to all ride together, like we did for the last meet! That was a lot of fun!

My only concern is it being very crowded and the long lines at certain Epcot rides, like Soarin'.

Our best bet without a horrible wait would be Test Track and that is a fun group ride too!  

How about we meet right in front of Spaceship Earth, so it's easy to spot us without a crowd. Then, we will all go ride Test Track together.

I'm thinking we plan the meet for around 2:00 pm, so that gives everyone that will be joining our Meet up until the last minute time to join us and no one is rushing to make it on time. I know most people will want to join us for the Meet, but will have their own dinner and evening plans.

How does that sound?


----------



## tinkerbell87512

2:00 sounds good to me!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

Okay...2:00 pm it is!  

In front of Spaceship Earth!


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Just giving our thread a bump! Hope you all had a great weekend!


----------



## as dreamers do

Just got off the phone with CRO. I'm officially booked for the 18-23 at the Fort!

My goodness, I am SO excited about this trip!!  Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## bbangel

Woohoo! Doing the dance with you


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Ohhh so exciting!


----------



## bbangel

The DVC Member website is listing a PPP party for May 16 and May 21!!!!!!

Anyone up for going?


----------



## Fire14

bbangel said:


> The DVC Member website is listing a PPP party for May 16 and May 21!!!!!!
> 
> Anyone up for going?


Our gang is going leaning towards wed the 21st but either  one is game at this point.


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Thats so exciting about the party! I would be up for the 21st!


----------



## tinkerbell87512

hmmm I'm not seeing any info on the AP website about the party. Do you think it's just going to be a DVC thing since it's only 2 nights?


----------



## bbangel

tinkerbell87512 said:


> hmmm I'm not seeing any info on the AP website about the party. Do you think it's just going to be a DVC thing since it's only 2 nights?



No they had dates listed for April - June. I think it just hasn't filtered to their other sites yet. I don't think they are selling tickets for the ones after March yet.


----------



## tinkerbell87512

bbangel said:


> No they had dates listed for April - June. I think it just hasn't filtered to their other sites yet. I don't think they are selling tickets for the ones after March yet.



Oh cool! I would be up for heading over after our Dis dinner that night on the 21st!


----------



## bbangel

tinkerbell87512 said:


> Oh cool! I would be up for heading over after our Dis dinner that night on the 21st!



Sounds good. Since our dinner is at 5:25 we should have time to get over there for the start of the party!

Anyone else want to join us?

Now we just have to wait for the tickets to go on sale!


----------



## tinkerbell87512

bbangel said:


> Sounds good. Since our dinner is at 5:25 we should have time to get over there for the start of the party!
> 
> Anyone else want to join us?
> 
> Now we just have to wait for the tickets to go on sale!



We should have plenty of time figure we eat for an hour and ahalf and it doesnt take long to get to the MK by monorail.  

Yay so excited!


----------



## as dreamers do

I am SO there!


----------



## DisDancerina

You dudes are lucky you get to go to WDW. The last time I was there, I was 4!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

Hi everyone!  

I just got back home from CA late last night and I'm doing my best to play catch-up on The DIS before I have to be without a computer for another few days.

We had a blast in Disneyland! I just couldn't believe how cold and windy it was the entire time. We got to spend the second half of our vacation in Hollywood and Los Angeles. It was a blast!  

I am hoping I will atleast be able to post some pictures and videos I took. My family is coming in tomorrow for our WDW Christmas vacation at Fort Wilderness, so I'm busy, busy, busy!

I wanted to make sure to wish everyone a Very Merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## bbangel

Glad you had a good trip! Sorry it was so cold. Can't wait to hear all about it.

Enjoy the family Christmas extravaganza!


----------



## GoofyBaby

Hey gals! 

How are you all doing?  I hope all well.  I've been so busy with school that I've not been online much, but I survived my first semester and enjoying Christmas break! 

Well, I have some bad news. . .my best friend James and I have very sadly parted ways, after 10 years of friendship.  I am very, very sad about this because we've been friends for so long. . .the whole darn thing is pretty complicated but the main reason is that he decided he didn't want to be alone anymore and he found himself a girlfriend.  She has trust issues, so I'm out of the picture.  So that means no more Disney trips for me for a while since he was paying for them. . .I cannot afford them on my own since I have quite a few health-related expenses.  

I really wish I could meet you all again in May. . .we had such a great time in October!  But I'll be there with you in spirit!  I hope you all have a blast and be sure to eat a huge chunk of the bread pudding at 'Ohana for me!  I love that stuff!   

Merry Christmas everyone! And I wish you all the happiest of New Years!


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Aww Carol I'm so sorry to hear about you and James. Thats awful that he would pick a new girlfriend over 10 years of friendship.  Hopefully he will realize what hes doing and apoligize to you. 

I'm sorry you wont be able to join us in May. We had so much fun in October, I was looking forward to meeting up with you again.  If things change you are more than welcome to join us! Have a great Chrismas and a happy new year Carol!!!


----------



## bbangel

Hi Carol, sorry you are having a bit of a rough time. Friendships can be complicated. Hopefully at some point you guys can reconnect.

Hope school is going well for you.


----------



## tinkerbell87512

I just wanted to wish you all a very Merry Christmas! I hope you all enjoy the day with your family!


----------



## bbangel

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

Hi everyone!  

I'm back at work and I'm not use to being at work the day after Christmas. My family is still in town and I haven't been on the computer too much. Things will calm down and get back to normal soon, which means I'll have my DIS time back.

I've got to finish uploading my photos and then edit my videos, so I can share those too.  

I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas and holiday!  
Happy New Year too!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

*I just started my Disneyland Trippie!  
I'd love it if you'd join me!  


My New Trippie:*
'Tis the Season in Disneyland: A California Christmas


----------



## ArielSRL

GoofyBaby said:


> Hey gals!
> 
> How are you all doing?  I hope all well.  I've been so busy with school that I've not been online much, but I survived my first semester and enjoying Christmas break!
> 
> Well, I have some bad news. . .my best friend James and I have very sadly parted ways, after 10 years of friendship.  I am very, very sad about this because we've been friends for so long. . .the whole darn thing is pretty complicated but the main reason is that he decided he didn't want to be alone anymore and he found himself a girlfriend.  She has trust issues, so I'm out of the picture.  So that means no more Disney trips for me for a while since he was paying for them. . .I cannot afford them on my own since I have quite a few health-related expenses.
> 
> I really wish I could meet you all again in May. . .we had such a great time in October!  But I'll be there with you in spirit!  I hope you all have a blast and be sure to eat a huge chunk of the bread pudding at 'Ohana for me!  I love that stuff!
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone! And I wish you all the happiest of New Years!



Don't you just hate that crap? I am one to have many male friends....and this has happened to me so many times! It so utterly annoys me. But I won't let myself get going or I'd put myself in a bad mood. Needless to say, sorry to hear it.


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

GoofyBaby said:


> Hey gals!
> 
> How are you all doing?  I hope all well.  I've been so busy with school that I've not been online much, but I survived my first semester and enjoying Christmas break!
> 
> Well, I have some bad news. . .my best friend James and I have very sadly parted ways, after 10 years of friendship.  I am very, very sad about this because we've been friends for so long. . .the whole darn thing is pretty complicated but the main reason is that he decided he didn't want to be alone anymore and he found himself a girlfriend.  She has trust issues, so I'm out of the picture.  So that means no more Disney trips for me for a while since he was paying for them. . .I cannot afford them on my own since I have quite a few health-related expenses.
> 
> I really wish I could meet you all again in May. . .we had such a great time in October!  But I'll be there with you in spirit!  I hope you all have a blast and be sure to eat a huge chunk of the bread pudding at 'Ohana for me!  I love that stuff!
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone! And I wish you all the happiest of New Years!



Hi Carol!

Congrats on finishing your first semeser!  I bet you're happy to finally have a break. I hope you had a wonderful Christmas and Happy New Year too!  

I am so sorry to hear about all that mess with James. I know how it feels and those issues are never fun to go through. I hope you keep your head held high and maybe it will eventually all work itself out.  

I know we will be thinking of you and we will miss you! We wish you could be there! I'll take care of the bread pudding for you!  

Happy 2008!


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Just wishing you all a safe and happy new year! 

Soon enough we will be back at WDW for another meet!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

*HAPPY NEW YEAR!*


----------



## as dreamers do

Happy New Year, all!!  I have been so busy lately and am really missing my DIS pals. I believe we're at the 140-day mark today, so in a month and a half we'll be doing the double digit dance! 

My goodness, I need a Disney vacation very bad.


----------



## tristessaFL

Happy New Year!

I apologize for being gone for so long.  We had two huge personal emergencies to deal with in between all the holidays, so I haven't had ANY time to keep up with the Dis!  But things are just about settled now, so I am back and ready to follow along as we count down to our meet!

One little thing, Lindsey...We are unfortunately not going to be able to make the Tutto Italia meet.  That is my birthday and DH is planning to take me on a special dinner for just the two of us!  We *do* plan to be at Ohana on the 21st and the Epcot daytime meet on the 22nd.


----------



## tinkerbell87512

tristessaFL said:


> Happy New Year!
> 
> I apologize for being gone for so long.  We had two huge personal emergencies to deal with in between all the holidays, so I haven't had ANY time to keep up with the Dis!  But things are just about settled now, so I am back and ready to follow along as we count down to our meet!
> 
> One little thing, Lindsey...We are unfortunately not going to be able to make the Tutto Italia meet.  That is my birthday and DH is planning to take me on a special dinner for just the two of us!  We *do* plan to be at Ohana on the 21st and the Epcot daytime meet on the 22nd.



Sorry to hear about the emergencies thats never good. Hope everything is alright.


----------



## tristessaFL

Thank you for the concern, Cheryl!  We are fine now, and things are looking like they might turn out even better than they were before for us.  Life has a funny way of working out that way sometimes.


----------



## tinkerbell87512

tristessaFL said:


> Thank you for the concern, Cheryl!  We are fine now, and things are looking like they might turn out even better than they were before for us.  Life has a funny way of working out that way sometimes.



Ohh I totally know how that is! I'm glad things are turning for the better thats always a good thing! 

Looking forward to meeting you at the meet! Not too much longer now


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

tristessaFL said:


> Happy New Year!
> 
> I apologize for being gone for so long.  We had two huge personal emergencies to deal with in between all the holidays, so I haven't had ANY time to keep up with the Dis!  But things are just about settled now, so I am back and ready to follow along as we count down to our meet!
> 
> One little thing, Lindsey...We are unfortunately not going to be able to make the Tutto Italia meet.  That is my birthday and DH is planning to take me on a special dinner for just the two of us!  We *do* plan to be at Ohana on the 21st and the Epcot daytime meet on the 22nd.



I'm sorry you had to go through all of that during the holidays. I know they can be stressful to begin with. I hope you had a wonderful holiday and a Happy New Year too!

I am so glad you will be attending the DIS Dinner & Meet! I can't wait!


----------



## bbangel

Lindsay are you going to come to the Pirates and Princess Party with Cheryl and me? If there is one that is?


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Wohooo exciting news... Southwest released the flights for May today so I'm fully booked!!! Just had to share my news with you all!    

Hope you all are doing well, getting close now!


----------



## bbangel

Yeah! And we only have four more months of waiting!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

Hi Everyone!  

I've been super busy and I keep playing catch-up on here. I would love to go to the P&P Party! I hope they plan on keeping those dates. It keeps going back and forth. I hope my schedule works on my side, so I can go. I know we would have a blast!  

Also, did we still wanna all go in for the birthday cake for all of us celebrating a birthday around this time? We need to start designing our cake!  

I can't wait to meet the new peeps and to see my friends again!


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Lindsey hopefully you can get your schedule to work out for you. Just tell your job you have Dis buisness to attend to.  

I would be up for the B-day cake too!


----------



## bbangel

The cake sounds fun. Would we do a real cake or another candy cake?

And they better keep those dates for the P & P! Do they know how many people are waiting anxiously for the tickets to go on sale?


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

I know they'd be able to sell the party tickets, so let's keep our fingers crossed.

I was thinking a real cake this time that we can all enjoy! We'll have to be creative and come-up with a neat design.


----------



## tristessaFL

I think I could probably pitch in for a cake!


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Just wanted to check in and say hi!! Hope you all are having a great weekend! 

Just a little over 4 months and it will be meet time!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

tinkerbell87512 said:


> Just wanted to check in and say hi!! Hope you all are having a great weekend!
> 
> Just a little over 4 months and it will be meet time!



I hope you had a great weekend too Cheryl! DH & I spent the weekend in Port Canaveral at Kennedy Space Centr. It was our first time there and we had a blast! Guess who we saw there..Joey Fatone! DH spotted him before I did and he was talking on his cell, while his wife and daughter were getting ice cream. I know you said you like Joey, so I thought I had to share this story with you.  

Any ideas for the theme four our DIS birthday cake? We gotta have some lime green in there for all of us!


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Fairy_Tale_Bride said:


> I hope you had a great weekend too Cheryl! DH & I spent the weekend in Port Canaveral at Kennedy Space Centr. It was our first time there and we had a blast! Guess who we saw there..Joey Fatone! DH spotted him before I did and he was talking on his cell, while his wife and daughter were getting ice cream. I know you said you like Joey, so I thought I had to share this story with you.
> 
> Any ideas for the theme four our DIS birthday cake? We gotta have some lime green in there for all of us!



Sounds like you had a great weekend! I can't believe you saw Joey! You have the best luck. He seems like hes so nice and down to earth I would just love to meet him. I've read here on the dis that he does DCL a lot so maybe I'll see him on there! I can dream right?!  haha. 

As for the birthday cake what does everyone think? I know I've checked out the b-day cake before and they have character cakes and theme cakes (such as beach, holiday, animal). I'm game for anything specially the lime green!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

tinkerbell87512 said:


> Sounds like you had a great weekend! I can't believe you saw Joey! You have the best luck. He seems like hes so nice and down to earth I would just love to meet him. I've read here on the dis that he does DCL a lot so maybe I'll see him on there! I can dream right?!  haha.
> 
> As for the birthday cake what does everyone think? I know I've checked out the b-day cake before and they have character cakes and theme cakes (such as beach, holiday, animal). I'm game for anything specially the lime green!



Yeah, Joey is at WDW all the time too, since he lives right here. I actually helped put together a basket for his daughter's birthday when they were at AKL. Maybe he'll be hanging by the pool on the cruise.  

I like the idea of Mickey or Tinker Bell theme. Tinker Bell has that lime green color that would work or we could go with the DIS mascot, Mike Wazowski with full-on lime green!


----------



## bbangel

Tinkerbell would be great for the cake!


----------



## Julie Mouse

Hi Disney Princesses!  I will be in Disney World from May 18 - May 23.  This will be my third trip, but my first solo trip.  Any room left in your meets for a new member?  I can't wait to be in Disney World again!!!!


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Julie Mouse said:


> Hi Disney Princesses!  I will be in Disney World from May 18 - May 23.  This will be my third trip, but my first solo trip.  Any room left in your meets for a new member?  I can't wait to be in Disney World again!!!!



Welcome to the Dis and our meet! We have room at both the Poly and Italy dinner meets. Also there are a bunch of us meeting up at Spaceship earth on the 22 at 2. So let us know which ones you want to attend and Lindsey will add you to the list (specially if you want to join the dinners to save your spot).


----------



## Julie Mouse

Thank you!  It will be great to meet other people who love Disney as much as I do.  My sister does, but she will be in Alaska during that time.  Please ask Lindsey to include me for both dinners.  WOO HOO - I can't wait to meet all of you!  Julie


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

Julie Mouse said:


> Thank you!  It will be great to meet other people who love Disney as much as I do.  My sister does, but she will be in Alaska during that time.  Please ask Lindsey to include me for both dinners.  WOO HOO - I can't wait to meet all of you!  Julie



Hey Julie! Welcome to the DIS!  I'm so glad you will be joining us for our DIS Meet and DIS Dinner. I added you to the list for both dinners and the meet!  Can't wait to see you in May! We'll be adding updates to this thread as we get closer to the DIS Meet!


----------



## bbangel

Hi Julie! Welcome to the gang! I'm going on my first solo trip this time too. I'll be there the 16th to the 23rd.


----------



## as dreamers do

Hi Julie! So glad you'll be joining us!! I'm Jenny. I'll be there May 15-23 for my first solo trip, too. That seems to be a first for quite a few of us!


----------



## Julie Mouse

Thank you all for the warm welcome!  I just read through the whole thread - I would love to chip in on the birthday cake.  I'm also relieved to see that others are going solo - it feels a bit strange, but still exciting.


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Just wanted to check in and say hi! Hope you all are doing well. 

News around the boards is that if there are going to be extended P&P parties then they will be announcing them on Friday! I'm crossing my fingers. I've heard a lot of great things about the party. Plus I really want to meet Capt. Jack! 

Wohooo only a little over 3 1/2 months to go! Can't wait to see you all again and meet some of you for the first time. We are going to have a blast!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

tinkerbell87512 said:


> Just wanted to check in and say hi! Hope you all are doing well.
> 
> News around the boards is that if there are going to be extended P&P parties then they will be announcing them on Friday! I'm crossing my fingers. I've heard a lot of great things about the party. Plus I really want to meet Capt. Jack!
> 
> Wohooo only a little over 3 1/2 months to go! Can't wait to see you all again and meet some of you for the first time. We are going to have a blast!



Great news! I'll be on the look-out and keep me posted!  *fingers crossed*


----------



## bbangel

I've been wishing so it better come true!

I can't believe how quickly the time is passing!


----------



## bbangel

Doing my official 100 days happy dance!


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Yay doing my 99 day dance here!


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Yay the P&P parties were extended today! I'm going to be ordering my ticket tomorrow for the 21st!


----------



## bbangel

tinkerbell87512 said:


> Yay the P&P parties were extended today! I'm going to be ordering my ticket tomorrow for the 21st!



Wooohoooo! I'm so happy that they finally announced this. I'll be getting my ticket soon too.
Now I have to decide if I'm dressing up or not.


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

Ooooo!!!   Yay!!!  Is it on WDW's website? I've been out of it this week!  Oh, I can't wait! We are heading over there after 'Ohana's?


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Fairy_Tale_Bride said:


> Ooooo!!!   Yay!!!  Is it on WDW's website? I've been out of it this week!  Oh, I can't wait! We are heading over there after 'Ohana's?



The website isnt updated yet but if you call you can order tickets.  I think we would have plenty of time to catch the monorail or the boat and head to the MK after 'Ohana's.


----------



## Julie Mouse

Today is 99 days for me.  Also, I called yesterday and ordered a P & P ticket.  Come on Spring!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bbangel

Okay, is everyone dressing up? I can't decide!


----------



## Fire14

bbangel said:


> Okay, is everyone dressing up? I can't decide!


We are dressing up how much not sure but we are dressing up.


----------



## bbangel

Lindsay do you want to add the Party to the list of events so we know who is going after dinner?


----------



## GoofyBaby

Howdy my DIS meet friends! 

Sounds like you are all getting ready to go!  I so wish I could go with you this time!  You'll have to post your trippies and pictures for me to read and see!  

I am very excited about December, though. . .I was able to talk my parents into going to the world with me when my finals are over December 12!  It's a done deal!  We're planning a 7 night stay at the Wilderness Lodge!  Woo-hoo!     

Anyway, I just wanted to stop in and say hello and I hope you all have a blast!  Looking forward to reading all about it!   

Oh, I almost forgot. . .and I hope this wouldn't be too much of an intrusion on your trip, but if would one of you be willing to purchase a few pins for me, please send me a PM.  I would certainly pay you for them in advance and throw in some extra $$ for your trouble. . .I would also send you the pictures of the pins to make it easy.  I can't tell you how much I would be in your debt if someone could do this for me!


----------



## Fire14

GoofyBaby said:


> Oh, I almost forgot. . .and I hope this wouldn't be too much of an intrusion on your trip, but if would one of you be willing to purchase a few pins for me, please send me a PM. I would certainly pay you for them in advance and throw in some extra $$ for your trouble. . .I would also send you the pictures of the pins to make it easy. I can't tell you how much I would be in your debt if someone could do this for me!


Pm sent. I'd be happy to do it.


----------



## tristessaFL

Hi guys...I have some bad news...DH and I both recently started new jobs, and due to scheduling conflicts, we have had to postpone celebrating my birthday on my actual birthday like we had hoped.  Instead, we're going to be celebrating it either the weekend before or the weekend after.  So, unfortunately, I will no longer be able to attend the meet!  I'm so sad!   

So Lindsey, please take me off the list of those attending.

I will definitely be following along and hope you guys have a great time for me!  I will be there in spirit.


----------



## tinkerbell87512

tristessaFL said:


> Hi guys...I have some bad news...DH and I both recently started new jobs, and due to scheduling conflicts, we have had to postpone celebrating my birthday on my actual birthday like we had hoped.  Instead, we're going to be celebrating it either the weekend before or the weekend after.  So, unfortunately, I will no longer be able to attend the meet!  I'm so sad!
> 
> So Lindsey, please take me off the list of those attending.
> 
> I will definitely be following along and hope you guys have a great time for me!  I will be there in spirit.



Aw I'm sorry you wont be able to join us for the meet. Congratulations on the new jobs though!


----------



## tristessaFL

tinkerbell87512 said:


> Aw I'm sorry you wont be able to join us for the meet. Congratulations on the new jobs though!



Thank you Cheryl!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

Hi everyone!

I'm catching-up on all the news here and everyone's messages. I'll be adding the Pirate & Princess Party to our main page and I may have to change the title for our DIS Meet, since it's an all new adventure now. Maybe, we'll make it more of a Pirate & Princess Party meet? What do you think? Like we did for MNSSHP... We can still meet at Epcot the next day for a smaller meet, but maybe do the main meet Pirate & Princess night. I think a lot more people may join too, so we can fill the table at 'Ohana's? Thoughts???

Heather...I am so sorry you will no longer be able to attend the DIS Meet. We will miss you!  Good luck with your new jobs!

Hi Carol! I am so glad you are still keeping up with us on this thread! We wish you could be there with us! I know we'll be thinking of you!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

I have added the new information to our front page. Please go take a look and see if there is anything I need to add. Give me your ideas on changing our DIS Meet title and theme.

Also, I need to know everyone who will be attending the Pirate & Princess Party after our dinner at 'Ohana's? I need to add you to the list. Also, if you will be coming with anyone else, let me know who they are too!

Right now...I just have Fairy_Tale_Bride, tinkerbell87512, & bbangel on the list.


Double check the lists too, so I know if I've added you to all the events you will be attending!


Thanks everyone!


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Hey Lindsey! Glad you are back!!!  

Changing the thread name sounds good to me. I think your right about this turning into the DIS Princess' and Pirates! 

I still want to meet up at Epcot as long as everyone still wants to. I think a mini meet and dinner at Tuttio Italia is just what we will need after a night if partying at the P&P P. 


Getting so close guys!!!! Can't wait!


----------



## Julie Mouse

Hi Everyone:  I can't believe we have less than 3 months to go   !!  I will be attending the Pirate and Princess Party also.  I just got my ticket in the mail last week.  I can't wait to meet all of you, ride the new rides - I haven't been there since '04, smell the flowers, be a princess for a night  and just bask in warm sunshine.  WOO HOO


----------



## bbangel

My trip is only 85 days away!

I agree that we should still do Epcot. I'm looking forward to having dinner at Tutto Italia and seeing the F&G Festival.

Have we made any decisions about the birthday cake for Ohana?


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Just had to dance...my Pirate and Princess party ticket came today!!!


----------



## as dreamers do

Sign me up for the P&P! This meet is going to be so much fun!!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

I've updated the front page again and added everyone to the list for the events. This is going to turn out to be quite the party again!  

I can't wait!!!  

Since, we are having another DISney Princess party event...should we dress-up, get matching t-shirts, do another lime green theme? This is a party, so let's do it right!  

I'm still all for the cake idea! Should we have it at 'Ohana or Tutto Italia?

We will still definitely do the second DIS Meet day at Epcot, but I think it'll be a smaller event and meet. It'll still be a blast and a great day after a night of partying with the pirates!


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Love the name change!! 

I'm still up for the cake too. Maybe we should do it at our Epcot dinner. Since that will be a smaller meet. 

I'm so excited for this meet! Less than 3 months now! We have lots of planning to do between the cake and possible costumes/tee shirts!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

tinkerbell87512 said:


> Love the name change!!
> 
> I'm still up for the cake too. Maybe we should do it at our Epcot dinner. Since that will be a smaller meet.
> 
> I'm so excited for this meet! Less than 3 months now! We have lots of planning to do between the cake and possible costumes/tee shirts!




Exactly!
Let's get planning!!!


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Ok so where do you guys wanna start? 

Any thoughts on the cake? Flavor, design? I've seen some pretty creative cakes on the boards and I think anything we come up with (colors or theme) they will be able to do!  

As for costumes, do you guys want to stick with the Dis princess theme or would you like to try for a pirate theme?

Just some thoughts to get the ball rolling!


----------



## bbangel

I have a pirate costume, but am okay with going princess. I may end up going to the party Friday night as well so I'll wear my pirate gear then. Were you thinking doing another t-shirt? If so we should start poking around the design board.

For the cake, chocolate is my favourite! I think someone mentioned a Tinkerbell theme and that way we could get our lime green in there. I'm not really sure what they offer but I would think the smallest size would be our best bet since there aren't that many of us this time.


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

I love the pirate or princess theme! I think it would be a great idea to get a shirt idea going again, since it's easy and fun. Maybe we could do one side pirate theme and one side princess theme, so we can do both.  Let's go check the design boards or ask our fellow DISigners.

I'm sure we can request a cake with a splash of lime green depending on whatever way we wanted to go. I've seen some amazing cake pictures too! I think Tinker Bell would be cute! I'm a white cake fan personally, I wonder if they can do marble that way we have both.


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

Here are some of the designes I've found that I thought were really cute!
Tell me what you think!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

I just did some more reading on the cakes we can order and this is the size and price of the cake we will need to get. WDW now has a Cake Ordering Hotline, so it's much easier to order cakes now.  

- 8 inch cake
- Feeds 8
- $25


Sounds like a good deal to me!


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Great work Lindsey! 

I love all those designs. I'm getting so excited. Can't believe we are almost 2 months away. 

About the cake: I've been following the cake thread and I believe that cake (The $25 one) is one you can't customize. It comes in I believe white or chocolate and has a mickey picture on the top. Thats the one that makes the most sense for our group since we are pretty small. But it's just the plain cake no fancy lime green Tinkerbell.


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

tinkerbell87512 said:


> Great work Lindsey!
> 
> I love all those designs. I'm getting so excited. Can't believe we are almost 2 months away.
> 
> About the cake: I've been following the cake thread and I believe that cake (The $25 one) is one you can't customize. It comes in I believe white or chocolate and has a mickey picture on the top. Thats the one that makes the most sense for our group since we are pretty small. But it's just the plain cake no fancy lime green Tinkerbell.



Really!? I did not know this. Thanks for the update on the cake information. Do we just want to do that or do the next size up? I read that it's 10 inches, but that must be why the jump in price to $45 because it is customized. We will all be splitting the cost, so it just depends on how much we want to spend, I guess.

Time to take a vote!



Do you think one of those would be a good idea for our shirt? We'll have to take a vote once we determine the designs to pick from. Make sure to post any ideas or designs you may have everyone!


----------



## bbangel

I like the What Happens... with Minnie Mouse. Do we want to add something about the PPP like we did with MNSSHP or leave it more general?

For the cake, a 10" cake is huge. We definately wouldn't be able to eat it all. I will go with the majority vote though


----------



## Julie Mouse

Hi Everyone - I can't believe how time is flying!!  I really like the "What happens in Disney designs."  Also, is the 10 inch cake a square - 10 x 10?  That would be huge.  How does everyone feel about leftover cake?  Whatever we decide will be fine with me.  You all seem like such a fun group!  I can't wait to party with you


----------



## bbangel

I just got my PPP ticket! So excited that I got the one with Tinkerbell on it.

Can't believe I'm only 72 days away from my trip.


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Hey everyone! It's getting close now, the month after next!  


For the designs I like the Pirate's life for me or the "what happens in Disney..." one. But I will go with which ever one everyone else wants. 

As for the cake I will go with whatever the majority is as well. Whatever size we pick I think there will be leftovers. If we get the cake at O'hana's then we could get lockers like we did at MNSSHP last year and put it in there. I'm sure the restraunts will have boxes for us to split it up and take it with us. Just a thought.


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

Most of the cakes I have always seen are round. I have seen a few rectangular cakes, but the majority is round. Everyone go play and visit around on the Cake Thread a little to get an idea of the different cake designs and options. Then, we can all get a little better idea of what we would like...http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1173219

We don't have to place the order until about a week or less before our dinner, so we have plenty of time to decide!  




I also like the "Whatever Happens in Disney..." shirts. I'd really like to customize them again too with our DIS names. I thought that was a great touch and we need something about The DIS on there too. Does anyone know a location or website, where we can customize shirts? I'm not sure exactly where to go, so please give us some ideas. 

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## bbangel

How about this one? It is an 8"

http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d188/DarkLotusFire/2266488031_e99914e242.jpg?t=1204310155

Or we could go more exotic and pick something up at the Boardwalk bakery (they don't deliver)


----------



## tinkerbell87512

That cake is wicked cute Megan! Looks like there would be more than enough cake for all of us. 


As for the shirts. I think we could use zazzle.com. They have a wide selection of tees and you can upload your own designs and add text.


----------



## DisDancerina

tinkerbell87512 said:


> That cake is wicked cute Megan! Looks like there would be more than enough cake for all of us.
> 
> 
> As for the shirts. I think we could use zazzle.com. They have a wide selection of tees and you can upload your own designs and add text.



I'll warn you though, it's a bit expensive. Though, the raglans rock!


----------



## tinkerbell87512

DisDancerina said:


> I'll warn you though, it's a bit expensive. Though, the raglans rock!



aw bummer. I wasnt even looking at the prices. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## DisDancerina

tinkerbell87512 said:


> aw bummer. I wasnt even looking at the prices. Thanks for the heads up!



Hoped I could help  Unless you want to spend $19 a shirt  Be my guest.


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

bbangel said:


> How about this one? It is an 8"
> 
> http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d188/DarkLotusFire/2266488031_e99914e242.jpg?t=1204310155
> 
> Or we could go more exotic and pick something up at the Boardwalk bakery (they don't deliver)



That's a really cute cake! I'm sure they have many options they can do with Tinker Bell, so we can always be surprised. We can just let them we know we want a lime green theme too. That's the 8" size I was talking about. That should be $25, right?


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

DisDancerina said:


> Hoped I could help  Unless you want to spend $19 a shirt  Be my guest.



I don't think $19 is bad at all. It'll be atleast $15 probably anywhere we go when we are trying to design them ourselves. What did we spend last time? It was close to that price, which I think is reasonable. Are there any other options other than Zazzle? I have used that in the past because I ordered a shirt for my Mom with Jack Sparrow on it. If anyone has used any other websites, we can try that too! I'm up for any options, but it may just be a good idea to use the same site or location.


----------



## as dreamers do

I've heard really good things about CafePress.


----------



## bbangel

Fairy_Tale_Bride said:


> That's a really cute cake! I'm sure they have many options they can do with Tinker Bell, so we can always be surprised. We can just let them we know we want a lime green theme too. That's the 8" size I was talking about. That should be $25, right?



Yes it was 8". I think that if you do personalization I think there is a charge (I want to say it was 8 dollars). So the basic cake is 25 and then you add for the picture.


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Fairy_Tale_Bride said:


> I don't think $19 is bad at all. It'll be atleast $15 probably anywhere we go when we are trying to design them ourselves. What did we spend last time? It was close to that price, which I think is reasonable. Are there any other options other than Zazzle? I have used that in the past because I ordered a shirt for my Mom with Jack Sparrow on it. If anyone has used any other websites, we can try that too! I'm up for any options, but it may just be a good idea to use the same site or location.



$19 isnt bad! Totally agree though about using the same site. I don't care which one either, just as long as the shirts come out the way we want them. 




as dreamers do said:


> I've heard really good things about CafePress.



Cool! We will have to check it out! 



bbangel said:


> Yes it was 8". I think that if you do personalization I think there is a charge (I want to say it was 8 dollars). So the basic cake is 25 and then you add for the picture.



Thats not bad at all. I'm really looking forward to seeing what our cake comes out like. I'm sure they will come up with something fantastic for us! 

Oh by the way. Which night did we end up deciding to do the cake?


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

as dreamers do said:


> I've heard really good things about CafePress.



Let's check it out!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

bbangel said:


> Yes it was 8". I think that if you do personalization I think there is a charge (I want to say it was 8 dollars). So the basic cake is 25 and then you add for the picture.



That's sounds perfect to me and a pretty good deal too!
Everyone agree?

I think they add the price of our cake to our restaurant bill. I wonder if they can split it up on the checks for us or we'll just have to make sure to bring the exact change.

We're going to do this at our Epcot dinner, right? 
Right now, there are 5 of us attending...
Are we all in for the cake?


----------



## DisDancerina

I'd go with Zazzle.

(Sorry, my mom was posting on my account lately  )


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

CafePress.com looks like a great option!
It looks like the msot affordable shirt option is $15.99 and that's before delivery & tax. I know it's going to be that much anywhere and the shirt I like is around $19, style-wise.
We can add a logo to the front and back using CafePress.
We need to find a design that says the DIS on it and maybe our DIS names.
Should we have that on the front or the back?
We're going to have to find some DISigners to help us add our names to the logos if we want to do that. 

Here is the DISigner, who created the cute designs I found.
Check-out her website!
http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y128/triplefigs/


----------



## tinkerbell87512

After looking at the site I really like the cafepress one. Theres tons of styles to pick from (even more than zazzle) and its wicked easy to use. Next we have to get designs for our dis-names. (I will have to check out that site Lindsey!)

For the cake I think our Epcot dinner would be a better place to do it. There will be a smaller group and it may be easier to put together. Also if we did it the night before It would probably cut into the P&P party time. Remember the party officially starts at 7 our ressie is a little after 5 and we still have to eat and make our way over to the MK. So its going to be a pretty busy night as it is.


----------



## bbangel

I agree we need to have the cake at Epcot. 

Do we want the shirts to say anything about the Pirate Princess Party? I like the idea of the What Happens... being on the back of the shirt and some kind of Princess/Pirate design on the front. Or the other way around depending on what we want to show in our photos.


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

bbangel said:


> I agree we need to have the cake at Epcot.
> 
> Do we want the shirts to say anything about the Pirate Princess Party? I like the idea of the What Happens... being on the back of the shirt and some kind of Princess/Pirate design on the front. Or the other way around depending on what we want to show in our photos.



I think that's a good idea too! Did you see any pirate designs that you really liked? I thought the ones with the Mickey crossbones were pretty cute. Those were the favorite that I found, while searching through all the DISigns. They are on that webiste too and I'm sure one of the DISigners will gladly personalize each one for us, so we can have our names on our shirts.


----------



## Tiggergrams1

Hi Ladies, I would love to join you all on your day at the Flower and Garden Festival. I've been on Dis for sometime and have met a few of the Ladies from here and I love to meet Disney Fans from the boards I belong to. I moved down here and became a CM because I love to make Magic for everyone and I love Disney. So if you don't mind I'd love to meet with you all and get to know you and I'm sure we could have loads of fun.


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Tiggergrams1 said:


> Hi Ladies, I would love to join you all on your day at the Flower and Garden Festival. I've been on Dis for sometime and have met a few of the Ladies from here and I love to meet Disney Fans from the boards I belong to. I moved down here and became a CM because I love to make Magic for everyone and I love Disney. So if you don't mind I'd love to meet with you all and get to know you and I'm sure we could have loads of fun.



Welcome aboard!!!! Looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

Tiggergrams1 said:


> Hi Ladies, I would love to join you all on your day at the Flower and Garden Festival. I've been on Dis for sometime and have met a few of the Ladies from here and I love to meet Disney Fans from the boards I belong to. I moved down here and became a CM because I love to make Magic for everyone and I love Disney. So if you don't mind I'd love to meet with you all and get to know you and I'm sure we could have loads of fun.



Hi there!  I'm so glad you will be joining us for the DIS Meet! I have added you to the list for our DIS Meet at Epcot on May 22.  Let us know if you are planning on attending any of the other events. Can't wait to see you there!


----------



## bbangel

Hey I just found these and thought they might be great for our shirts. I'm thinking this on the front and then the See no... on the back. What do you think?


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Megan those are great!!! I really like the black with the pink. or the white with the purple.


----------



## Julie Mouse

Woo Hoo - our vacation will be here soon.  Welcome Tiggergrams!  How does it work with the t-shirts - does one person order for everyone?  All of the designs are so cute - I would be happy with any of them.  Can't wait!!!!!!11


----------



## bbangel

tinkerbell87512 said:


> Megan those are great!!! I really like the black with the pink. or the white with the purple.



I'm partial to the purple myself. If we all had the same design we wouldn't necessarily need to all have the same colour right?


----------



## wdwgirl03

I can't wait to hear about your meet.  I'm officially going in May now (first time staying at the Animal Kingdom Lodge...sooooooo excited!!!) but unfortunately I'll just miss you by a couple of days as we leave on the 19th.  But sounds like fun!


----------



## Fire14

I found a free shipping code for cafepress for being sunshine rewards member.

*CafePress Free Shipping--No Minimum*
Although we are contractually prohibited from giving back rewards on CafePress shopping, we scored an awesome exclusive free shipping coupon on Friday. Shop at CafePress before March 31 and you will get free shipping on ANY purchase with no minimum. Use coupon code sunshinefree.​


----------



## bbangel

We need to make a final decision on the shirts so we can get them done in time!

Do we have a consensus?


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Ok I think since that free shipping is only valid for a couple more days we need to make a choice ASAP! 

Maybe since everyone has different opinions have just the same designs on front and back. You just pick which version you like the best?  

Like everyone have the "What stays in Disney" on the front and then the princess mickey on the back. Then just add on text (if possible) with your dis name. 

Just an idea!


----------



## bbangel

tinkerbell87512 said:


> Ok I think since that free shipping is only valid for a couple more days we need to make a choice ASAP!
> 
> Maybe since everyone has different opinions have just the same designs on front and back. You just pick which version you like the best?
> 
> Like everyone have the "What stays in Disney" on the front and then the princess mickey on the back. Then just add on text (if possible) with your dis name.
> 
> Just an idea!



Cheryl I think that is a great idea. I'm assuming we are doing white shirts? I haven't checked out whether Cafe Press does other colours or not.


----------



## tinkerbell87512

bbangel said:


> Cheryl I think that is a great idea. I'm assuming we are doing white shirts? I haven't checked out whether Cafe Press does other colours or not.



I think that would be the best option since there are a few of us that are interested in the shirts and theres not much time to cash in on the free shipping. Also this way would also please everyone in their favorite color of design. 

I'm thinking I'm going to order mine tomorrow. 

So are we all good with the "What happens" on the front and the Princess on the back? 

I was thinking the white shirts as well.


----------



## bbangel

tinkerbell87512 said:


> I think that would be the best option since there are a few of us that are interested in the shirts and theres not much time to cash in on the free shipping. Also this way would also please everyone in their favorite color of design.
> 
> I'm thinking I'm going to order mine tomorrow.
> 
> So are we all good with the "What happens" on the front and the Princess on the back?
> 
> I was thinking the white shirts as well.



Sounds good. Which "What Happens one are you going to use? Does anyone know if you can add text to the shirt? If so, where are we adding our screen names?


----------



## tinkerbell87512

bbangel said:


> Sounds good. Which "What Happens one are you going to use? Does anyone know if you can add text to the shirt? If so, where are we adding our screen names?



I was looking at this. You can't add text.  Unless its already on the design that you upload.


----------



## Fire14

i'm hoping to order white shirt with I think it's purple design i'll look saturday and order mine and girlfriends. hopefully we run into you gals'


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

Hi everyone!  

I'm finally back and it looks like I have some catching-up to do. DH & I were out of town for our Easter vacation in Boston. It was my first visit and I really loved it! 

I can't believe our DIS Meet is almost here! I am getting so excited!  



I just love these designs! My favorite so far!  


















I saw that Cafepress does have different color shirts to choose from and many designs. I personally like the white because the designs show-up better. So, we have decided on the pirate/princess design for the back and the "What happens in Disney..." for the front? I want to make sure I match! 

Do we know anyone that could update the designs with text for our names or should we just go without it? I'm going to check now to see how much time they need for the order. I want to make sure I get mine in time!


How about these two designs for our shirts?


----------



## DisDancerina

Those are so cute!


----------



## bbangel

Lindsay those are the two I'm going to do on a white shirt. I'm wondering if we might have a problem with the rules of Cafe Press because of trademarking mumbojumbo. Anyone tried to order one yet?


----------



## Julie Mouse

Hi Everyone!  I am so excited - just 49 days to go for me!  I just tried to order a t-shirt.  I'm downloading the images from here.  The front image comes out as 6 inches, and the back is 5.5 inches (maybe that's reversed).  I went to the designer's site and then I got teeny tiny images.  I haven't ordered yet because I was expecting the images to be bigger.  Has anyone else tried to order?


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Julie Mouse said:


> Hi Everyone!  I am so excited - just 49 days to go for me!  I just tried to order a t-shirt.  I'm downloading the images from here.  The front image comes out as 6 inches, and the back is 5.5 inches (maybe that's reversed).  I went to the designer's site and then I got teeny tiny images.  I haven't ordered yet because I was expecting the images to be bigger.  Has anyone else tried to order?



Hmmmm thats what I'm getting too. Seems really small.  Maybe we should try another site??


----------



## Julie Mouse

I was thinking that my images were smaller because I was copying them into my photos before loading them onto the t-shirt, but I just tried to edit one of them, and enlarged it to almost the size of my computer monitor.  It still comes out 6 inches once I load it.  I wish I knew more about this stuff.


----------



## as dreamers do

What about Zazzle? Anyone used them before?


----------



## Julie Mouse

I just tried Zazzle.  I can get a bigger image, but I do get a warning that the image is bigger than the original, and may be blurry.  Also, it seemed like it was too high on the shirt, but everytime I tried to move it down, the image would resize to a much smaller picture.


----------



## bbangel

I think I'm going to try printing them and ironing them on a shirt myself.


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

Well, it sounds like we're having some t-shirt issues!

Let's keep everyone updated on our progress and we can see if we can get the designs to work on a specific site. Any other sites anyone knows of?

The ironing is a grea idea too and that should work. Megan, do you know a great place to get the iron paper that you print on? I've actually never tried this myself. 

I was thinking a black shirt may look really nice with these two designs too!


----------



## bbangel

I was just going to follow the advice from the design board. There is a sticky with some tips on printing and transfering the design. I'm going to do a white shirt since I think it will be easier to do the transfer on a light colour. I'm going to look at my local craft store or Michaels for the supplies.


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Megan- I think thats what I'm going to do too. That way I can print them the size of the paper and they wont be blurry or anything. 

Lindsey- You can get the iron on sheets at Michaels or AC Moore. I'm sure any craft store for that matter. Also I'm sure walmart or target will carry them. I've used them before and they arent hard to do at all. 

I can't believe we are so close! Next month!!   I've actually already started packing  I'm just getting so excited.


----------



## Julie Mouse

You are all so fun - I am excited, too, and it's nice to know other people are feeling the same way I am!!  I have never tried iron-ons before.  I think I'm going to try it right away in case I have problems.  My mom was one of the craftiest people I've ever known, but I seem to be much more left brain than she was.  Wish she were still here to do it for me!  We are finally having one of the nicest days we've had in about 5 months, and it's supposed to stay that way all weekend.  I hope you all have beautiful weather this weekend, too.  May will be here before we know it.


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Guys guess what....My ME packed came yesterday! It's getting close now!!


----------



## Julie Mouse

Good for you Cheryl!  Have you tried the t-shirt yet?  I just bought all of the stuff - wasn't very expensive.  There is a new Michaels by my house so I have been wanting an excuse to go there.  They had the kind of transfers that you have to reverse the image, and then they had a kind that will print on white fabric, and you don't reverse the image.  I bought the second kind, figuring it should be pretty straight forward.  I just bought the inexpensive t-shirt from Michaels, so if it doesn't work, I didn't spend very much and I can try it over with the other kind.  I was just wanting someone to give me a boost of confidence before I do this


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Julie Mouse said:


> Good for you Cheryl!  Have you tried the t-shirt yet?  I just bought all of the stuff - wasn't very expensive.  There is a new Michaels by my house so I have been wanting an excuse to go there.  They had the kind of transfers that you have to reverse the image, and then they had a kind that will print on white fabric, and you don't reverse the image.  I bought the second kind, figuring it should be pretty straight forward.  I just bought the inexpensive t-shirt from Michaels, so if it doesn't work, I didn't spend very much and I can try it over with the other kind.  I was just wanting someone to give me a boost of confidence before I do this



Nope I didn't make mine yet. But I have made shirts in the past using the white shirt ones where you don't reverse the picture. It's so easy. Just make sure you iron it enough, if you under iron then the transfer will rip.


----------



## Julie Mouse

I tried to post a reply earlier, but I guess it didn't work.   Thank you for the tip, Cheryl !  I never did make my T-shirt last night.  I'm supposed to be studying for a Calculus test on Thursday night.  I keep finding excuses to take a break though.   Come on Spring!!!!!


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Julie Mouse said:


> I tried to post a reply earlier, but I guess it didn't work.   Thank you for the tip, Cheryl !  I never did make my T-shirt last night.  I'm supposed to be studying for a Calculus test on Thursday night.  I keep finding excuses to take a break though.   Come on Spring!!!!!



Good luck with the shirt! Hope it comes out awesome!! 


Ohh and good luck with your calculus test!!!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

tinkerbell87512 said:


> Nope I didn't make mine yet. But I have made shirts in the past using the white shirt ones where you don't reverse the picture. It's so easy. Just make sure you iron it enough, if you under iron then the transfer will rip.



That's what I'm afraid will happen! There use to be a really neat store in NC that made a few photo shirts for me in the past and they were inexpensive. It's too bad I haven't found a place in FL like that. 

I think I'll probably go check out Wal-Mart. They usually have more options than Target and I can get my shirt from there too. This may be my weekend craft project!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

*I found this information posted at work and I know we will all want to watch!  *




Seven one-hour "Season of Disney" specials on The Travel Channel will drive viewers to Walt Disney World vacation itineraries on www.travelchannel.com. 




"Season of Disney" one-hour Travel Channel episodes specially produced for the Year of a Million Dreams Giveaway, by hosts Samantha Brown and Jeff Corwin will air as follows: 




Season of Disney: WDW -- Behind the Scenes -- Updated in 2007, this special looks at the most popular attractions and entertainment at the Walt Disney World Resort -- April 4 at 9 p.m.

Season of Disney: Samantha Brown's Disney Favorites -- The show covers content at both Disneyland Resort and the Walt Disney World Resort -- April 11 at 9 p.m.

Season of Disney: Splurge! -- A new look at the ways you can splurge on your Walt Disney World vacation as well as Adventures by Disney -- April 18 at 9 p.m.

Season of Disney: On a Dime -- A new look at how to vacation on a budget -- April 25 at 9 p.m.

Season of Disney: Royal Treatment -- An hour full of fantasy about the immersive experiences that make you feel like royalty -- May 2 at 9 p.m.

Season of Disney: Disney Cruise Line -- Updated in 2007, this behind-the-scenes special shows viewers all about the cruise line and the announcement of two new ships -- May 9 at 9 p.m.

Season of Disney: Disney's Animal Kingdom -- Updated in 2007, this special gives a behind-the-scenes look at Disney's Animal Kingdom -- May 16 at 9 p.m.



The online specials are: 





Samantha Brown Disney Travel itineraries, live on the Samantha Brown Fan Site where the celebrity talent shares her own ideas for things to do at Disney parks, plus a link to www.Disneyparks.com

Samantha Brown Webisodes featuring additional footage on her "Top 10 Favorite" things to do at the Walt Disney World Resort and Disneyland Resort.

Season of Disney Webisodes featuring additional footage from The Travel Channel specials.


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Just giving our thread a little bump!  


Getting close guys!!!! I can't wait, start crossing your fingers for awesome weather and NO rain!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

tinkerbell87512 said:


> Just giving our thread a little bump!
> 
> 
> Getting close guys!!!! I can't wait, start crossing your fingers for awesome weather and NO rain!



I've been crossing my fingers everyday! 
_**No Rain, No Rain, No Rain, No Rain!**_

*I'm in the mood for a banana dance!!!*

        


 *Princess Party time is ALMOST here!!!*


----------



## bbangel

I can hardly wait. I'm leaving for the Netherlands in two days and I think I'm more excited about seeing you all again  

Only 35 more days for me and I will be back in SUNNY Florida!


----------



## tinkerbell87512

bbangel said:


> I can hardly wait. I'm leaving for the Netherlands in two days and I think I'm more excited about seeing you all again
> 
> Only 35 more days for me and I will be back in SUNNY Florida!



Have a great trip Megan!!! Feel free to share pics from your trip here with us!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

So, I got off work early today and I decided to stop by Downtown Disney to do a little browsing. I have to keep up to date on my Disney merchandise, of course. I went to the World of Disney Store and guess what I found!?


Look...it's all lime green Mickey heads! Isn't this the perfect DIS item!? It's a placemat that goes with their summer collection they have now and it's made out of foam. I just loved it and it is so DIS appropriate! Now, you can add this to your list of things you must buy!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

bbangel said:


> I can hardly wait. I'm leaving for the Netherlands in two days and I think I'm more excited about seeing you all again
> 
> Only 35 more days for me and I will be back in SUNNY Florida!



Have a safe and fun trip Megan! Can't wait to see you next month!


----------



## Julie Mouse

Lindsey, I wanted to tell you how much I enjoyed the Samantha Brown Disney special on Friday night!  I thought it would be one I've already seen, but it was new.  Thanks for posting the info!  Only 34 days to go for me - YaY!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

Julie Mouse said:


> Lindsey, I wanted to tell you how much I enjoyed the Samantha Brown Disney special on Friday night!  I thought it would be one I've already seen, but it was new.  Thanks for posting the info!  Only 34 days to go for me - YaY!



You are welcome!  I watched it Friday night too! It made me get a little too excited, so I had to run off to the MK on Saturday!  I can't wait to meet you next month! It's almost here!


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Julie make sure you watch for the next 3 Fridays. There are new shows at 9 for the next 3 weeks!  


Ohhh and I picked up the stuff to make my tee shirt today. The transfer papers are usually $11 at AC Moore but they are on sale for $5 and some change. In case anyone still needs them head on over there. 

I was also going to make it when I got home today but of course my printer is out of ink.  I'm gonna get some this week so when I do my shirt I will make sure to post some pics. Which design are you guys putting on the front?

I hope you all had a great weekend! It's getting close now!


----------



## tinkerbell87512

*I went to make my shirt tonight and now the "what happens" designs are gone?!  Did anyone save it? The other pirate ones are still showing up but the others are not. *


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

I'm to the rescue!!!  


Here is the picture...






Here is the website, where you can locate them all.
http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y128/triplefigs/What%20Happens%20in%20Disney/



I think we all decided to put this one on the front and the P&P one on the back.


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Lindsey, you are great!!! Thanks! I'm making my shirt tonight so I will take pictures and post later on! Happy Friday everyone!




Fairy_Tale_Bride said:


> I'm to the rescue!!!
> 
> 
> Here is the picture...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the website, where you can locate them all.
> http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y128/triplefigs/What%20Happens%20in%20Disney/
> 
> 
> 
> I think we all decided to put this one on the front and the P&P one on the back.


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Hey everyone! I made my shirt tonight and I have some tips I learned along the way for you all. 

*Make sure you read to find out if your transfers need the image reversed or not

*Don't under or over iron. There seems to be a fine line between the 2. My first image came out fine but when I did the back I guess I ironed a little too long because it came out a little burnt. Not too bad but just has a little bit of yellow color. You wouldnt notice it though unless you were looking for it. 

Here are the pics of my shirt! 











The colors didn't come out as vibrant as they look on the computer but I'm really happy with the end product. Can't wait for the party!


----------



## Julie Mouse

Cheryl - thank you for the tips!  I'm glad your t-shirt turned out!!  I STILL haven't made mine - I am struggling to survive these last three weeks of school.  I can't wait to leave reality behind and be a kid for a week - only 29 days to go


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Julie Mouse said:


> Cheryl - thank you for the tips!  I'm glad your t-shirt turned out!!  I STILL haven't made mine - I am struggling to survive these last three weeks of school.  I can't wait to leave reality behind and be a kid for a week - only 29 days to go



Just keep thinking "almost vacation, one day down ____ more to go!"   

Looking forward to meeting you! Good luck with the next 3 weeks of school.


----------



## SeaSpray

Hi everyone 

We'll be in WDW at the same time as all of you.  We won't be able to make it to the 'Ohana dinner meet, but we do have 6pm dinner reservations at the Kona Cafe that night, so if we see a bunch of lime-green-wearing people, I'll come over and say "Hello", if you don't mind 

We might be going to the P&PP that night, but we're not sure yet.

I hope you all have a wonderful time, you seem like a fun group of people!!


----------



## tinkerbell87512

SeaSpray said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> We'll be in WDW at the same time as all of you.  We won't be able to make it to the 'Ohana dinner meet, but we do have 6pm dinner reservations at the Kona Cafe that night, so if we see a bunch of lime-green-wearing people, I'll come over and say "Hello", if you don't mind
> 
> We might be going to the P&PP that night, but we're not sure yet.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful time, you seem like a fun group of people!!



By all means come and say hi!!! The more dis'ers the better, even if it's just for a quick hello!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

Thanks for the shirt tips Cheryl! I'm confused by the reverse image thing, so I need to make sure I get the transfers that are the easiest to understand and use.  

You did a great job! I can't wait to see us all together in our matching DIS wear!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

SeaSpray said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> We'll be in WDW at the same time as all of you.  We won't be able to make it to the 'Ohana dinner meet, but we do have 6pm dinner reservations at the Kona Cafe that night, so if we see a bunch of lime-green-wearing people, I'll come over and say "Hello", if you don't mind
> 
> We might be going to the P&PP that night, but we're not sure yet.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful time, you seem like a fun group of people!!



Hi there! That's great; you'll be right next door!  We'd love for you to come by and say hi. We'll be on the look-out for all the lime green that night!


----------



## Julie Mouse

Hi Everyone - Have you seen these yet?   http://www.wdwinfo.com/Photos/FG-2008/index.htm


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Julie Mouse said:


> Hi Everyone - Have you seen these yet?   http://www.wdwinfo.com/Photos/FG-2008/index.htm



Thanks for the link! I just love the F&G festival. I went back in 06 and it was just beautiful. Looking forward to next month!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

Julie Mouse said:


> Hi Everyone - Have you seen these yet?   http://www.wdwinfo.com/Photos/FG-2008/index.htm



I love the tea cups! Those are my favorite!


----------



## bbangel

I'm only 20 days away from my trip!

I'm hoping to get the stuff to make my shirt this weekend. I'm a bit nervous about it but seeing Cheryl's gives me some confidence. Anyone else made their shirts yet?


----------



## tinkerbell87512

bbangel said:


> I'm only 20 days away from my trip!
> 
> I'm hoping to get the stuff to make my shirt this weekend. I'm a bit nervous about it but seeing Cheryl's gives me some confidence. Anyone else made their shirts yet?



Wohooo for only being 20 days away! I'm only 19 days! I hope you had a great trip, glad you made it back safely. 

If you make your shirt be sure to post pictures if you can! I'm sure it will come out awesome. Glad I could give you some confidence.


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Just giving our thread a little bump!!!  

23 days till our O'hana dinner and P&P party!


----------



## bbangel

We are officially in our Meet Month!  

So I've printed the transfers for my shirt but now I'm totally nervous about ironing them on. I'm worried about the effect on the first design when I iron on the second. I'm also freaked out that I'll get them in the wrong place and it will look funny. I must work on getting over these issues. I still have to wash the shirt I'm going to use but I'll probably have it all finished this weekend.


----------



## bbangel

Did we ever resolve the cake issue?


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

Hi Everyone!!!

It's May!!!!  

I'm so excited that our meet is almost here!!!  

I'm going to have my Mom help me make my shirt when she comes down in less than two weeks for my birthday. She has more experience than I do with that, so I'll put her to work on it.  

I am going to call and place the order for the cake about 4 days in advance. I don't like calling too early because I know orders have been lost in the past. I think they just add the price of the cake to your bill, right? Hopefully, they can split it up for us on our seperate checks, do you think that would work? 

I know we decided on a Tinker Bell themed cake with the lime green.
What was the final call on the size and type of cake?


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Fairy_Tale_Bride said:


> Hi Everyone!!!
> 
> It's May!!!!
> 
> I'm so excited that our meet is almost here!!!
> 
> I'm going to have my Mom help me make my shirt when she comes down in less than two weeks for my birthday. She has more experience than I do with that, so I'll put her to work on it.
> 
> I am going to call and place the order for the cake about 4 days in advance. I don't like calling too early because I know orders have been lost in the past. I think they just add the price of the cake to your bill, right? Hopefully, they can split it up for us on our seperate checks, do you think that would work?
> 
> I know we decided on a Tinker Bell themed cake with the lime green.
> What was the final call on the size and type of cake?



Wohooo it's May!!!   

That sounds good about the cake. As far as I know they just add it to the bill. If for some reason they can't split thecake up then everyone just bring some cash (it wouldn't be much) and we can just all do it that way. Does that sound alright? Then our meals all on seperate checks.


----------



## bbangel

tinkerbell87512 said:


> Wohooo it's May!!!
> 
> That sounds good about the cake. As far as I know they just add it to the bill. If for some reason they can't split thecake up then everyone just bring some cash (it wouldn't be much) and we can just all do it that way. Does that sound alright? Then our meals all on seperate checks.



I think we decided on the smallest cake (I think there are only 5 of us at dinner right?)
I will be on the dining plan so will be bringing cash for tips anyway. I'll just add extra for the cake


----------



## Julie Mouse

I only have 15 days to go!!!!  I am still in school - finals are this coming Thursday and the following Tuesday.  In fact, I should be studying right now.  But, I just had to say        I can't wait to meet all of you! (I still haven't made my shirt - procrastination  )


----------



## bbangel

Julie Mouse said:


> I only have 15 days to go!!!!  I am still in school - finals are this coming Thursday and the following Tuesday.  In fact, I should be studying right now.  But, I just had to say        I can't wait to meet all of you! (I still haven't made my shirt - procrastination  )



Good luck on your exams!  

No worries about the shirt as only Cheryl is done so far. And she is already done packing for the trip too!


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Julie Mouse said:


> I only have 15 days to go!!!!  I am still in school - finals are this coming Thursday and the following Tuesday.  In fact, I should be studying right now.  But, I just had to say        I can't wait to meet all of you! (I still haven't made my shirt - procrastination  )




*Good luck on your finals!!!* 



bbangel said:


> No worries about the shirt as only Cheryl is done so far. And she is already done packing for the trip too!



Who me?! Done packing...I don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

tinkerbell87512 said:


> Wohooo it's May!!!
> 
> That sounds good about the cake. As far as I know they just add it to the bill. If for some reason they can't split thecake up then everyone just bring some cash (it wouldn't be much) and we can just all do it that way. Does that sound alright? Then our meals all on seperate checks.



That sounds like a good plan! I never have cash on me, so I have to always remind myself and plan when I do need it. 



bbangel said:


> I think we decided on the smallest cake (I think there are only 5 of us at dinner right?)
> I will be on the dining plan so will be bringing cash for tips anyway. I'll just add extra for the cake



So, the 8," correct?

Did we decide on vanilla or chocolate cake?

I wonder if they offer marble cake. That may be the way to go if they have it to choose from.  Oh, and I'll request an edible Tinker Bell image and have them personalize it with some clever saying for us!



Julie Mouse said:


> I only have 15 days to go!!!!  I am still in school - finals are this coming Thursday and the following Tuesday.  In fact, I should be studying right now.  But, I just had to say        I can't wait to meet all of you! (I still haven't made my shirt - procrastination  )



Woo hoo! The countdown is on! 

Good luck with all of your finals! My brother just started his today too.

Can't wait to meet you!!! I'm making my shirt last minute too, so don't feel bad.  



bbangel said:


> Good luck on your exams!
> 
> No worries about the shirt as only Cheryl is done so far. And she is already done packing for the trip too!



Cheryl is just too good!


----------



## bbangel

Yes, 8".
And if we have to choose one way or the other I vote for chocolate!

10 more days and I'll be there!


----------



## tinkerbell87512

8' sounds good! I'm up for Chocolate, vanilla, or marble. haha I'm not picky about cake!


----------



## GoofyBaby

Aww, you guys!  Your meet is almost here and I am so excited for you all!  I so wish I was going with you this time. . .you know we're going to have to plan another meet after you all get back!

I hope you all have a blast and please be sure to post your pics so I can relive the trip with you!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

GoofyBaby said:


> Aww, you guys!  Your meet is almost here and I am so excited for you all!  I so wish I was going with you this time. . .you know we're going to have to plan another meet after you all get back!
> 
> I hope you all have a blast and please be sure to post your pics so I can relive the trip with you!



Hi Carol!

I wish you could be here for the DIS Meet! I know we'll miss you! I know we'll be planning others and I'm hoping you'll be able to party with us again!  

I know we'll have plenty of pics to post! You know we're the picture happy bunch!  

Hope everything is going well!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

Just wanted to do a *Cake Check *for those that will be dining at *Tutto Italia *for our Mini-DIS Dinner!

Please post your choice! If we have a majority, we will go with that option!


- Chocolate Cake
or 
- Vanilla Cake


and


- Buttercream Icing
or
-Chocolate Buttercream Icing



_If marble is an option...I will order marble, but I'd like to have a vote in case that is not a choice._


Just a Reminder...
Make sure to bring a little cash...just in case they are not able to split the price of the cake on all of our checks.


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

*ROLL CALL!*

I know there are spots still available for both of our DIS Meet dining locations and I will be leaving those open until *May 20 *for those that may choose to join us last minute.
I know we had a lot of people decide to join the meet last minute in October, so that may happen again this time.

The spots will be closed on *May 20 *and I will change our reservations to the exact number of DIS'ers that will be attending.

_
So, with that in mind..._


I need a *Roll Call *for 'Ohana and Tutto Italia by *May 20*!


----------



## bbangel

Hi Lindsey,

Officially confirming that I am attending both dinners.

My vote for cake is chocolate on chocolate


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Putting my conformation out there....I will be at both dinners!   

As for the cake chocolate on chocolate sounds nice. lol but I will go with majority!


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Just a question. We are still meeting at 2 at SSE on the 22nd right? 

Just wanted to make sure!


----------



## bbangel

tinkerbell87512 said:


> Just a question. We are still meeting at 2 at SSE on the 22nd right?
> 
> Just wanted to make sure!



As far as I know that is still the plan!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

tinkerbell87512 said:


> Just a question. We are still meeting at 2 at SSE on the 22nd right?
> 
> Just wanted to make sure!



Yup! DIS Meet at that spot!


----------



## tinkerbell87512

GoofyBaby said:


> Aww, you guys!  Your meet is almost here and I am so excited for you all!  I so wish I was going with you this time. . .you know we're going to have to plan another meet after you all get back!
> 
> I hope you all have a blast and please be sure to post your pics so I can relive the trip with you!



Aw Carol we will miss you! I'm sure we will be planning another meet at some point so hopefully you will be able to make it next time! 

Don't worry about seeing pictures... you will see TONS! Hahaha just remember we are the "photo happy" group!


----------



## tinkerbell87512

bbangel said:


> As far as I know that is still the plan!





Fairy_Tale_Bride said:


> Yup! DIS Meet at that spot!



Awesome! Can't wait!


----------



## bbangel

I made my shirt tonight and it came out better than I expected.   
As Cheryl noted, the colours don't come out as nice as on the screen but I think it turned out better than our Halloween shirts.


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

bbangel said:


> I made my shirt tonight and it came out better than I expected.
> As Cheryl noted, the colours don't come out as nice as on the screen but I think it turned out better than our Halloween shirts.



I'm glad it turned out great! I hope my turns out that nice too! I'm going to buy the materials tomorrow, so I can make mine this week. I've got a few other DIS things to take care of too. Less than two weeks away now!


----------



## tristessaFL

How exciting for you guys that it's almost here!  I'm so sad I won't be joining you.  But I will do my best to be a part of the next meet.

Just wanted to let you all know that I am still following along and ready for the post-party pics!


----------



## bbangel

A week from now I will be in the Magic Kingdom!


----------



## Julie Mouse

Hi Everyone:  YaY - we're almost there!  I have two finals down, one more to go.  Calculus is over though - whew!  I will definitely be at both dinners and the meet.  I love chocolate anything, but any kind of sweets are fine by me!  My sister might join us!!!  It's possible, but not probable.  She has a two week Alaskan cruise scheduled, but it hasn't turned out to be good timing for her husband.  She is green with envy about my Disney trip, and everytime she tells me how jealous she is, I remind her that my room has two beds.  Well, she actually tried to change her cruise - there's another one leaving two weeks later, and that would work out better for her husband.  The cruise line told her they would only change it if it is convenient for them!  So . . . they have told her that if they can book her room, they will call her and let her change her reservation.  She did say that her cruise is booked solid, so it is possible.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed - she is fun and she loves Disney.  Oh, I can't wait any longer - WOO HOO!!


----------



## tinkerbell87512

tristessaFL said:


> How exciting for you guys that it's almost here!  I'm so sad I won't be joining you.  But I will do my best to be a part of the next meet.
> 
> Just wanted to let you all know that I am still following along and ready for the post-party pics!



Hopefully you will be able to join us next time! 



bbangel said:


> A week from now I will be in the Magic Kingdom!



Yay!!!!!  



Julie Mouse said:


> Hi Everyone:  YaY - we're almost there!  I have two finals down, one more to go.  Calculus is over though - whew!  I will definitely be at both dinners and the meet.  I love chocolate anything, but any kind of sweets are fine by me!  My sister might join us!!!  It's possible, but not probable.  She has a two week Alaskan cruise scheduled, but it hasn't turned out to be good timing for her husband.  She is green with envy about my Disney trip, and everytime she tells me how jealous she is, I remind her that my room has two beds.  Well, she actually tried to change her cruise - there's another one leaving two weeks later, and that would work out better for her husband.  The cruise line told her they would only change it if it is convenient for them!  So . . . they have told her that if they can book her room, they will call her and let her change her reservation.  She did say that her cruise is booked solid, so it is possible.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed - she is fun and she loves Disney.  Oh, I can't wait any longer - WOO HOO!!



Good luck on your last final! It's going to feel so good knowing all your finals are done and your going to Disney World!   

That's exciting that your sister might join us! That is crazy that the cruise line told them they would only change if its convenient for them.  

Getting close everyone! I'm leaving early Wednesday morning!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

Hi everyone!  

_I'm busy at work..._ 


I just wanted to give a quick update!


The cut-off for the DIS Dinners has been changed to May 13!
I'll have to know if you can make it by that time because I will have to make the final reservation changes on May 14 when I have access.  



I need the final head count by *May 13*!


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Just bumping so everyone can see the date for final head count has changed!


----------



## Julie Mouse

Hi Everyone - I am done with my finals    I think it's safe to say that my sister won't be joining us.  I can't imagine anyone deciding now that they want to leave on a 2 week Alaskan cruise this Sunday.  I will be there - for both dinners and the meet    CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

*A quick update!*


_My kitty, Jax, is sick and I have to take him to the vet tomorrow, so I went ahead and made some changes to our dining plans today. I won't be able to make it into work tomorrow._



*Here's the situation, so everyone knows!*

When I booked 'Ohana...I booked it for 12 people at a 12 top table. Well, 'Ohana is completely booked for May 21. Obviously, not as many DIS'ers will be joining the dinner as we thought. Most likely, it'll just be the 5 of us. 

*I haven't heard anything from as_dreamers_do lately. * 

So, I changed the reservation to as few people as I could with a 12 top, which is 9 people. When we check-in, we'll just have to say some of our party cancelled last minute. People may not show-up for their reservations, so they can find a smaller table for us or we will have a small party and a very large table.  


For Tutto Italia...I have it booked for 5 people at a 6 top table, so that works out perfectly!

I wanted to give everyone a head-up on the 'Ohana issue because sometimes the CM's may not be too happy when we check-in with half of our partyl. Oh, well!


----------



## bbangel

Hey Lindsey, I hope Jax is feeling better!

Sounds like you have done the right thing with the dining.

I'm headed out tomorrow so I'll see you soon!


----------



## Julie Mouse

Hi - Is anyone else still at home?  I leave on Sunday.  I've tried three times to print one of the pictures for my T-shirt.  I can print on plain paper just fine, but when I put the transfer fabric in, my printer can't seem to grab it, and then it prints the picture half off of the fabric.  I've tried putting the transfer fabric on top of a stack of paper, putting it alone in the printer, and pushing on it while the printer pulls it.  Three tries, three half prints.  I was wondering if anyone else has experienced this and has any ideas on what to do.     Nothing like waiting till the last minute.


----------



## Julie Mouse

You know what - I need to take my cats to be boarded tomorrow morning (one of them has diabetes and needs insulin shots twice a day).  Anyway . . . after I drop them off, I think I will take the pictures to the mall, and see if I can get them transferred there.  Woo Hoo - our trip is FINALLY HERE


----------



## DisDancerina

_Have fun everyone! I hope you're enjoying yourselves if you're already there, other than that, have fun with the TSA!_


----------



## Julie Mouse

Well, I'm betting everyone else is in Orlando right now.   So . . . maybe no one will even read this     I had to get creative to get a T-shirt.  I stopped at Tom Harmer on my way to the mall because I remembered that they do custom Tees.  They wouldn't touch it because the woman was afraid of copyright infringement.  The store at the mall didn't blink an eye, but couldn't have it to me until tomorrow because the two guys who do the Tees were in Chicago for the day!  I was going to go back to Michaels and look for different transfer paper, and as I was leaving, I saw the air brush place.  They had a tee hanging up with Pooh on it, and it was really cute.  I stopped and showed the guy the pictures, and he said he could have it done for me in 1 1/2 hours.  He did an awesome job!  However, he really spread the designs out over the entire Tee front and back, instead of keeping them 8 1/2 by 11.  So my tee will look different from all of yours. Oh well, at least I have one.  I am finally packing because my cats are at the vet and so I can do it in peace.  Can't wait to be there already


----------



## nts4wdw

I've loved following along with your plans, wishing I could go!  I hope you all have a wonderful time!  Post lots of pictures!!


----------



## jnjusoioa

Hope you ladies are all having a wonderful night, I am so thinking about all of you and wishing I was there again, you have no idea. I will be anxious to hear how tonight went, I am sure Lindsey should be the first to post since she is not traveling, can't wait to hear Lindsey, also can't wait to hear about your birthday, hope it was great.


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

*We're back! * 


I hope everyone had a safe trip home. We had a fantastic DIS Meet and it was so great to meet some new DIS'ers too!  I hope we can all do it again real soon!  



Here are just a few pics to enjoy, for now!  



















Update:
_
We brought Jax home from the hospital yesterday afternoon. I am so glad that he's home! We were very sad having to spend a night without him. He's doing much better and hasn't had another seizure episode. They had to shave his arm, where they had the IV. Awwww....   They did more blood tests and we should have the results early next week. I'm glad I got to have some DIS fun, while all that was going on. Thanks girls!  _


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Hi Everyone! I made it back home early this morning. My flight landed around midnight and look it's 11 and I'm already dis'ing again.  I will be uploading my pictures sometime today or tomorrow so I will make sure to add them here. It was great seeing you all I really had a blast! We will have to plan another meet in the future.     

Lindsey I'm so glad Jax is doing better! The poor little thing must be so glad to be home with his mommy and daddy!


----------



## jnjusoioa

Oh my gosh Lindsey!!!!!!!!!! I can't believe that about Jax, you should have let me know, you could have called me, I am a good one to talk to because I have been there, I hope you did ok with him being gone, it is so hard, I hope that he will be ok, when you have a chance PM me and let me know how he is and what they had to do.   

On a happier note, I can't wait to read and see more of your awesome DIS trip. Also I am making a quick trip to Universal/IOA in July, hope that maybe you can come over and have dinner at City Walk one night.


----------



## bbangel

I'm back and wishing I was still there!

Hope the new tests give you some answers about Jax. So hard when you don't know what is wrong.

Glad you made it back safely Cheryl! I had delays every step of the way, so I was glad I had my Goofy pretzle rods to eat!


----------



## Julie Mouse

Hi Everyone:  I feel like I've finally caught up on sleep -  I'm ready to be back in Disney!  Lindsey, I'm so glad you've got your baby home.  How was your interview?  I hope you had a wonderful last day, Cheryl!  Megan - I'm sorry you had travel delays - I can't imagine such a long day of travel!  Jenny - I will be eager to hear how you and your new beau do now that you're reunited   Hey - I got an A in Calculus -  !  My teacher said that we could bring in a self-addressed, stamped envelope, and he would mail us our final.  My dad left my mail on my kitchen table for me, and I saw that envelope right away.  I was so nervous about opening it, but I couldn't wait long.  It was a wonderful surprise.  All of my pictures are in my computer - I need to figure out how to share them.  It was so fun being with all of you - I hope we can do it again.


----------



## as dreamers do

You know, it's good to be home... but it would be soooo much better to be back in Disney!!  I really wanted to thank you ladies for being as welcoming as you were. We definitely had a great DIS dynamic and I'm just so glad I finally met you all!

Julie: Hooray for your A in Calculus!  I'm sure it was a huge relief to find out. I'm very proud of you!! And thanks for asking about my man.  Our reunion was really nice; we stood, just embracing, for like three minutes straight. Very tender moment.

And Lindsey, I'm relieved to hear Jax is on better legs and is in the comfort of his own home. It was definitely scary hearing all that he had to go through. Let's hope it's all downhill from here.

Girls, I had such a blast. I can't even tell you. Traveling solo is fun, but it was great to have some friends to chum around with.

So when's our next meet?? 

P.S. States-ers, enjoy Mem Day weekend!


----------



## bbangel

Julie good job on your A! And you were worried. Calculus 2 here you come!

Jenny, you're right, we made a really good group.

I'll be there October 19 - 22 if anyone wants to meet again. I'm planning on going to the Halloween party on the 21st.


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

I'm glad to see everyone made it home safe and now it's back to the DIS!  

Jax has been doing great the past two days. We are in the process of changing his diet and turning our house into a "Green" house, no chemicals! I've been doing a lot of research, so we are changing our lifestyle, so hopefully it'll have a positive effect on his health. He's been doing much better, so I hope we continue to see improvement.  

Congrats on your "A" Julie! That's exciting news! I know you are thrilled and relieved!  

It was great meeting you too Jenny! We did have an awesome DIS group! 


Another fantastic DIS Party!!!  



I don't think I'm going to have much time to write a Trippie this time, since I'll be out of town in a couple of weeks. I'm going to post all of my pictures for everyone to see & enjoy!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

*Dinner at 'Ohana*




Hula time!

















Bring on the food!
















Warm hand towels!  















Crisco Cupcake!








*
I'll post more soon!*


----------



## DisDancerina

You looked _oh so_ happy in a few of those pictures.


Remember, you're never fully dressed without a smile!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

*Pirate & Princess Party!*



Monorail










Fog effect!















We love our Captain!


----------



## nts4wdw

Excellent pics! I'm so jealous of the picture of you guys and Jack!!


----------



## bbangel

Given my somewhat gritted teeth, that photo with Jack must have been taken after part of the set fell on me! I can't wait to get all my photos!


----------



## Julie Mouse

Hi Everyone - I'm going to see if this works.


----------



## Julie Mouse

O.K., that didn't work.  I sent all of my pictures to my e-mail address, and then saved them into my Kodak Easy Share program.  Now the links in my e-mails don't work any longer, and I can't seem to link the pics in the Kodak program to this site.  There is an option to e-mail them.  I really just got a few that I think everyone will like - the rest are of my resort, when I went to the Boardwalk promenade, and a few of our group turned out blurry  .  Maybe I'll try to resend just the ones from our meet that turned out from my phone to my e-mail, and then connect the link from my e-mail.  So . . . check back


----------



## DisDancerina

I'm excited to hear more


----------



## Julie Mouse

I'm going to try this again . . .


----------



## Julie Mouse

O.K., ,well  . . . I may just have to e-mail pictures to you.  Let me know if you would like them, and we can exchange addresses.  I hope you all had a nice holiday!!


----------



## bbangel

Hey Cheryl, did you book a bounce back so we can meet again in October?

I hope so!


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Hey everyone!!! I've uploaded my pics from our 2 meets to facebook and you can see them here... http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2121477&l=42fbd&id=42407784 

but I will also post them on here once I upload them to shutterfly. That may be a little while though because I'm uploading my pictures there as I do my TR to keep them all in order. So check out that link to see them. 

Julie I would love to see your pictures! I will send you a PM with my email.  

Megan: I ended up not booking. I was up till 2 am packing and getting all my stuff together. I didn't realize how much I bought. (Both of my suitcases were bulging and I had a huge tote bag and backpack filled!) By the time I went to figure out what my best deal was I was so tired. I'm looking into October or Nov to see the holiday lights. But I don't know if my boss will allow me to go in Nov. I will keep you updated!


----------



## Julie Mouse

Cheryl - you really got some great pictures!  I wasn't very happy with mine - I will have to use a real camera next time.  My phone was convenient, but the pictures just don't compare to yours and Lindsey's.  I've e-mailed mine to you.  Please let me know if you don't get them.   Thank you for sharing your pictures!


----------



## momrek06

TO MY FAV FLIP FLOP BRIDE, Lindsey   Just stopped into the MEETS forum and saw your thread and all the MEET pics and sure looks like you all had a fabulous time!!!!!  

I wanted to tell you that I am moving....yup and I will be approximately 5-10 miles (no more and possibly less) from *D I S N E Y L A N D*      !!!!  My DH accepted a position in Orange Cty, CA and is currently in Corporate Housing in Irvine!!!   We will look for perm residence by Sept 1st!!!  

I will join him on July 1st!!!!!!!!!     

You are looking so adorable in your pics!!!   Hope your kitty gets better....loving his name!!!!


----------



## jnjusoioa

Cheryl, your pictures are great, it sure looks like you all had so much fun. Wish I could have been there again. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## PirateKitty

Looks like you ladies had a fun time!    The time has never been right just yet, but I would love to join you girls at the next DIS meet!   DH and I are moving to FL, about an hour north of Orlando next month.  Hope to meet up with you sometime soon.


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

Hi Everyone!!!  

I've been absent from The DIS for the past week! It's been a hectic and stressful week. I'm at the airport now waiting to get on my plane heading to Cali! I'll be MIA for a little bit longer. It's been a busy week pursing my dream job.  My parents arrived in FL yesterday afternoon. They are staying out our house to take care of Jax while we are on vacation.  I hope everyone is doing great and looking forward to a fun weekend! I'll have to play catch-up when I get back. Look for me in the audience on Jimmy Kimmel Live tonight and on The Tonight Show with Jay Leno on Tuesday night!  I can't wait! We're going to the TV Land Awards on Sunday and I am thrilled! We have a vey busy schedule and we are going to try to squeeze Disneyland in too.  

Talk to you soon!!!


----------



## Julie Mouse

Hi Lindsey - Did you have a fun week?  Any news on the job interview?  Is Jax still O.K.?  We have been having stormy weather up here in the midwest.  Luckily, I haven't been hit by tornados or flooding.  Any pictures to post of your latest adventures?  I should be getting ready for work right now.


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Just wanted to check in and say hi to everyone! Can you believe that it's been almost a month?! I hope you all are doing well. So glad you haven't been hit with the flodding or tornado's Julie! I've seen that on the news and what a horrible thing.  
Megan I'm sorry to say I wont be heading back down in October but I will be in November to see all the Chirstmas decorations. 

We will have to plan another meet sometime to all catch up again!!!


----------



## bbangel

Cheryl, sad I won't be seeing you in October, but at least you get to go again! The Christmas decorations are great. Make sure you check out all the deluxe resorts too.
I can't believe it has been a month. I wish I was back there right now.

Lindsey, I hope Jax is doing better and that you had a great time in California.


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

Hey Everyone!  

I'm FINALLY back!  

We had such an amazing time in Cali! I really didn't want to leave. We went to many television tapings and has so much fun! We went to Jimmy Kimmel Live the day we arrived and got the front row. We got to meet Jimmy and everyone else on the show. 

Then, we went to a taping of Celebrity Family Fued that'll air in July. We also were able to attend the TV Land Awards that air tomorrow night. Then, we had a crazy evening at a new CMT show that'll air in a couple months called...Hulk Hogan's Celebrity Wrestling. What a night!  The highlight of the trip was going to The Tonight Show with Jay Leno and getting to meet Jay!  He was so sweet and we got to go backstage. It was a dream come true! 

We also went to Universal Hollywood and saw all the damage from the recent fire.  We were able to visit Disneyland and celebrated our anniversary dinner at The Vineyard in Californa Adventure. The best part was seeing the Electrical Parade that I haven't seen, since I was 7! I was thrilled! I really missed it! I'll post some pictures and videos soon.  

I hope everyone is doing great! I'm trying to catch-up with everyone on The DIS! I feel like I've been MIA for too long! I hope everyone is having a great weekend! My parents are still in town and we're going to see Broadway's The Lion King in Tampa tomorrow. I can't wait!!!  

I have more exciting news too...my parents have decided to retire here in FL! My Dad is now officially a CM! He's working at the railroad in the MK! How cool is that! He is very excited and so am I! 

The great news for me...I have an interview on Monday!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

*More DIS Party Pics*


















Journey Into Imagination










Cheryl's pearl


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

*DIS Dinner*


































All good things must come to an end...


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Lindsey your trip to Cali sounds amazing! How did you get all those special back stage perks?! 

Ohh and how exciting for your parents moving to FL and Congrats to your dad on becoming a CM!  Good luck on your interview this week! Make sure to keep us updated!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

I am confident that my interview went great! I was excited and nervous, so I tend to talk a lot and fast!  It was a panel interview, so all the head leaders were there asking questions. It was a bit intimidating, but I did my best. I'm not sure when I'll be hearing any news, so I am impatiently waiting!  I hope I will have exciting news to report! I've been working my but off to get this role!

My Dad has his first day of training tomorrow with Main Street Operations. He's excited! I can't wait to go visit him at the MK. I'll have to go sneak some pics of him.  

I see you're already planning on coming back Cheryl! When will you be back!? Very exciting!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

I thought I'd share a few pics from my Cali Vacation!  

Jimmy Kimmel Live!










*You can see DH & I on the front row during the show in these clips! *

*Jimmy's Monologue

Gilles Marini Guest Appearance*





Universal Studios Hollywood


















Remains of the fire at the Universal Studios backlot














TV Land Awards










Some of my favs...

Barry Williams





Gary Marshall





Kathy Griffin










Roseanne










Henry Winkler





Vanessa Williams





The Golden Girls





Rainn Wilson





Sarah Chalke





Doris Roberts






*My Red Carpet Video*

*
Red Carpet: Part 1

Red Carpet: Part 2*


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

Disney's California Adventure



















































*My Video of Disneyland's Electrical Parade*

*
Electrical Parade: Part 1

Electrical Parade: Part 2*







Disneyland





Dream Suite










Enjoying a Tigger Tail


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Fairy_Tale_Bride said:


> I am confident that my interview went great! I was excited and nervous, so I tend to talk a lot and fast!  It was a panel interview, so all the head leaders were there asking questions. It was a bit intimidating, but I did my best. I'm not sure when I'll be hearing any news, so I am impatiently waiting!  I hope I will have exciting news to report! I've been working my but off to get this role!
> 
> My Dad has his first day of training tomorrow with Main Street Operations. He's excited! I can't wait to go visit him at the MK. I'll have to go sneak some pics of him.
> 
> I see you're already planning on coming back Cheryl! When will you be back!? Very exciting!



I'm so excited that your interview went well! I really hope you get the job, you would be perfect for it!!!

I'm so happy for your dad! Next time I'm down I will have to take a few rounds on the train to see if I can meet him!

Lindsey it looks like right now I'm heading back Nov 14-18 so if you are around and want to meet up! Those dates arent set in stone yet since SW hasnt released their flights yet. I dont know if there are blackout dates with my free flight or not.


----------



## Julie Mouse

Lindsey, your trip looks like fun!  Thanks for sharing the pictures!  Well, I've scheduled my first cruise for January - not a Disney cruise.  It will be a Royal Caribbean, Caribbean cruise.  I'm not sure when I'll get back to Disney, but I want to really soon.  That place is just too big, I always leave wanting more.  I hope everyone is enjoying their summer!!!!


----------



## GoofyBaby

Hey everyone!  

Looks like you had a successful DIS meet!  I loved all the pictures!  So, Lindsey. . .what job are you going for?  Sounds big!

Anyone planning a new meet yet?


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

* I GOT IT!*  


I can't believe it! I just found out today! I have been going nuts All day!  

I have to be _*hush, hush*_ about it here on The DIS...


But, I got DS at MK!!!    


Ahhhhhhhhhh!!!
_I can talk more about it through PM! _


----------



## DisDancerina

Fairy_Tale_Bride said:


> * I GOT IT!*
> 
> 
> I can't believe it! I just found out today! I have been going nuts All day!
> 
> I have to be _*hush, hush*_ about it here on The DIS...
> 
> 
> But, I got DS at MK!!!
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhhhhhh!!!
> _I can talk more about it through PM! _


  PM!


----------



## Julie Mouse

WOO HOO LINDSEY!!!!!!  CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Julie Mouse said:


> Lindsey, your trip looks like fun!  Thanks for sharing the pictures!  Well, I've scheduled my first cruise for January - not a Disney cruise.  It will be a Royal Caribbean, Caribbean cruise.  I'm not sure when I'll get back to Disney, but I want to really soon.  That place is just too big, I always leave wanting more.  I hope everyone is enjoying their summer!!!!



Ohhh that is awesome Julie! You will have such a great time on your cruise. A couple friends and myself are actually looking into a RC carribbean cruise for next June. You will have to let me know how you like it!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

momrek06 said:


> TO MY FAV FLIP FLOP BRIDE, Lindsey   Just stopped into the MEETS forum and saw your thread and all the MEET pics and sure looks like you all had a fabulous time!!!!!
> 
> I wanted to tell you that I am moving....yup and I will be approximately 5-10 miles (no more and possibly less) from *D I S N E Y L A N D*      !!!!  My DH accepted a position in Orange Cty, CA and is currently in Corporate Housing in Irvine!!!   We will look for perm residence by Sept 1st!!!
> 
> I will join him on July 1st!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You are looking so adorable in your pics!!!   Hope your kitty gets better....loving his name!!!!



How are you!?  

We had a wonderful time! It was a great DIS Meet and I can't wait to have another one!  

I can't believe you're moving to Cali and so close to Disneyland! That is awesome! I would love that! Disneyland is amazing and I miss it already!  

Congrats to you and your DH for his new job! How exciting!!! 




PirateKitty said:


> Looks like you ladies had a fun time!    The time has never been right just yet, but I would love to join you girls at the next DIS meet!   DH and I are moving to FL, about an hour north of Orlando next month.  Hope to meet up with you sometime soon.



You will have to attend our next DIS Meet! I'm sure we will start more planning in the near future!  That'll be perfect because you'll be here! How awesome!!! 




Julie Mouse said:


> Hi Lindsey - Did you have a fun week?  Any news on the job interview?  Is Jax still O.K.?  We have been having stormy weather up here in the midwest.  Luckily, I haven't been hit by tornados or flooding.  Any pictures to post of your latest adventures?  I should be getting ready for work right now.



It hasn't stopped raining here for about a week and we've been having crazy afternoon showers.  We need the rain, but I don't like all the rain.

If you didn't read...I got the role!  I can't believe it! I am so thrilled! It's really a dream come true for me! 


My baby, Jax is doing much better. We have him on daily allergy medication and Im giving him herbal stuff everyday that should help with any seizures. So far, hes doing great and acting just like his crazy self! Were happy and hes feeling great. So, all good news for now!


----------



## bbangel

Lindsay I'm so happy and excited for you!!!!! Good job  Feel free to share details by pm!

I'm also glad to hear that Jax is doing better. Sounds like you are doing everything to make sure he stays healthy.


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

tinkerbell87512 said:


> I'm so excited that your interview went well! I really hope you get the job, you would be perfect for it!!!
> 
> I'm so happy for your dad! Next time I'm down I will have to take a few rounds on the train to see if I can meet him!
> 
> Lindsey it looks like right now I'm heading back Nov 14-18 so if you are around and want to meet up! Those dates arent set in stone yet since SW hasnt released their flights yet. I dont know if there are blackout dates with my free flight or not.



I am so glad you are coming back! It's already time to start planning again!  You have to come visit me at the MK! Hopefully, I'll have time to get together too! It'll be so much fun to hang with your while I'm working.

My Dad will be busy on Main Street! He is loving it and it's a great role for him. I am so glad I'll be there now too! I can't believe it! Keep me updated on the trip plans. We'll have to get our schedules together once it gets closer to the dates. 



Julie Mouse said:


> Lindsey, your trip looks like fun!  Thanks for sharing the pictures!  Well, I've scheduled my first cruise for January - not a Disney cruise.  It will be a Royal Caribbean, Caribbean cruise.  I'm not sure when I'll get back to Disney, but I want to really soon.  That place is just too big, I always leave wanting more.  I hope everyone is enjoying their summer!!!!



How great! I am so ready to go cruising again! DH & I are hoping to plan a cruise sometime next year. I really want my parents to experience DCL too, so I think it would be fun to go with them. I'd really love to do a mother/daughter cruise at some point. It sounds like you will have a blast!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

GoofyBaby said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Looks like you had a successful DIS meet!  I loved all the pictures!  So, Lindsey. . .what job are you going for?  Sounds big!
> 
> Anyone planning a new meet yet?



Hi Carol!

The meet was fantastic! I miss everyone already and I can't wait to plan another meet in the future!  I'm sure we will be soon!

The role is BIG! It's a once in a lifetime opportunity and I'll be making dream come true for our celebration!  DS at MK! I can't believe it!  

You will have to make a trip back to WDW before the year and the celebration ends! 



Julie Mouse said:


> WOO HOO LINDSEY!!!!!!  CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!



Thank you!!!!
Banana Dance time!!! 
   


I am so excited and I just can't hide it!!! 




bbangel said:


> Lindsay I'm so happy and excited for you!!!!! Good job  Feel free to share details by pm!
> 
> I'm also glad to hear that Jax is doing better. Sounds like you are doing everything to make sure he stays healthy.




Thanks Megan!  I can't wait to start!
I'll be keeping you updated with the details.  

Jax is doing really great. I'm glad he's feeling better. He's not too happy about having to take his medicine, but I make sure to reward him with his treats everytime.


----------



## PirateKitty

Congrats on landing your dream job Lindsey!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

PirateKitty said:


> Congrats on landing your dream job Lindsey!



Thank you!  I can't wait!


----------



## DisDancerina

I sound like a DIS newb, but what's a DS?


----------



## luvfigment

Congrats Lindsey!!!  I am so happy for you!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

luvfigment said:


> Congrats Lindsey!!!  I am so happy for you!



Thank you!  You will have to come find me in September!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

I just have to share a few more pics from my Cali trip!  



La Brea Tar Pits












Gotta love Bob's Big Boy!












The Tonight Show with Jay Leno





We got to meet Jay! He was so sweet!








Everyone make sure & watch "Celebrity Family Feud" tonight, July 1, at 8:00pm on NBC! DH & I went to the taping, so look for us on the front row! The Girls Next Door, Vinnie Pastore, Dog the Bounty Hunter, Kathie Lee Gifford, & their families are all in the episode. It was a fun & crazy experience!


----------



## Julie Mouse

Hey Lindsey - How is your new job going?  I have an opportunity to go to Disneyland in two weeks.  Where do you like to stay when you go there?  There are so many hotels to choose from . . .


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

Julie Mouse said:


> Hey Lindsey - How is your new job going?  I have an opportunity to go to Disneyland in two weeks.  Where do you like to stay when you go there?  There are so many hotels to choose from . . .



Hi Julie!

Awesome!  You will love Disneyland! It's a very different experience compared to WDW. I miss it! I've only stayed at the Disneyland Hotel and then a very scary roach motel near Disneyland.  You don't want to stay there! We've stayed at the Hilton in Universal City, which is pretty much a Universal Studios resort and then we stayed at the Double Tree in Commerce. 

There are many hotels and motels to choose from right in front of Disneyland and they are all in walking distance and there is an Anaheim trolly that can take you anywere. You can go wrong with many of the Disneyland neighbor hotels, but many are old and have been there since Disneyland opened. It's kinda more of a motel themed area and it takes you back to a different time. It depends on what you would like to spend or if you choose one of the three Disneyland hotels. Let me know if you have any more questions and I'll do my best to answer them for you.  

I start training for my new role this Monday! It seems like I've been waiting forever and I can't wait!


----------



## Julie Mouse

Wow, Lindsey - you really have had a long wait for this new job!  I can't wait to hear about it!  Thank you for the info on the Disneyland hotels.  Well, I decided to splurge.  I will only be spending two nights, so I thought - I want to be close the the parks, and such a short stay would allow me to spend more without racking up a huge bill.  So . . . I'm staying at the Grand Californian.  I feel as excited as I did for my first trip to Disney World.  I'm glad that I don't have a long wait - I will be there next Wednesday afternoon through Friday morning.  Now all I'll have to do is take a Disney Cruise    Good luck to you on Monday.  How refreshing for you!!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

I just realized something quite amazing! The date I joined the DIS was June 14, 2006! It was just my 2-year anniversary on The DIS!  

June 14, 2008 was my first day of DS when I began my training!  I can't believe I joined the DIS and became obsessed sitting at my apartment in Charlotte, NC and now look where I am! It's amazing and I'm going to keep pinching myself!   Dreams really do come true! _Have the courage to pursue your dreams..._words I live by from Walt...


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Hi everyone! Hope you all are doing well and enjoying your summer! 

I hope you have a great time at DL Julie! I would love to see some of your pictures when you get back if you don't mind sharing.

Lindsey that is so awesome about the Dis and DS. It's amazing what can happen in 2 years isn't it?! Walt really is an inspiration I think thats why I love Disney so much. Not just for the park but for everything that Walt did and believed in. It's amazing.


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

Julie Mouse said:


> Wow, Lindsey - you really have had a long wait for this new job!  I can't wait to hear about it!  Thank you for the info on the Disneyland hotels.  Well, I decided to splurge.  I will only be spending two nights, so I thought - I want to be close the the parks, and such a short stay would allow me to spend more without racking up a huge bill.  So . . . I'm staying at the Grand Californian.  I feel as excited as I did for my first trip to Disney World.  I'm glad that I don't have a long wait - I will be there next Wednesday afternoon through Friday morning.  Now all I'll have to do is take a Disney Cruise    Good luck to you on Monday.  How refreshing for you!!



I can't believe you are staying at the Grand Californian! Lucky you! You will have to tell me all about it! The resort is gorgeous! I've eaten there at Storyteller's Cafe, which is very yummy! I'm up for a DIS cruise any time!!!  

My training was great! The first day was slow and boring...all the paperwork and details, but today was all about our dreams coming true. We laughed, we cried, we sang _A Whole New World_...What a day!  

It's still quite surreal for me and top it off we had a magical moment created for us by a surprise visit to MK for a visit to Cinderella Castle Suite!  

I haven't slept for the past two days because of the extreme excitement and I love it!


----------



## Julie Mouse

My Goodness Lindsey - that is just amazing about how much your life has changed in two years!  Wow!  It sounds like it just keeps getting better every day.  May I ask - did you move to Florida first, and then get the job with Disney?  I'm taking too long to get through school - I am ready for my job change already - the sooner the better.  I am excited about next week!  Thanks Lindsey and Cheryl for your well wishes!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

Julie Mouse said:


> My Goodness Lindsey - that is just amazing about how much your life has changed in two years!  Wow!  It sounds like it just keeps getting better every day.  May I ask - did you move to Florida first, and then get the job with Disney?  I'm taking too long to get through school - I am ready for my job change already - the sooner the better.  I am excited about next week!  Thanks Lindsey and Cheryl for your well wishes!




Yeah, we moved to Florida first before I even looked into the jobs at WDW. I had a lot of unpacking and work to do on our house, so we were here a little over two months before I went to the Casting Center to see what was available. Of course, Disney pay is not great at all. I have finally moved up, which is great! More money is always a good thing! Enjoy Cali!


----------



## Julie Mouse

So Lindsey - when do you get to start making dreams come true?  That has to be an amazing experience!  Also, had you seen the Cinderella Castle Suite before?  I think your new job sounds wonderful!  How is your Dad liking his?  Well, I leave tomorrow morning for Vegas - come on big money


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

Julie Mouse said:


> So Lindsey - when do you get to start making dreams come true?  That has to be an amazing experience!  Also, had you seen the Cinderella Castle Suite before?  I think your new job sounds wonderful!  How is your Dad liking his?  Well, I leave tomorrow morning for Vegas - come on big money



I start on July 28! I can't wait to begin my journey!  It's going to be an amazing 5 months! I was lucky enough to visit Cinderella Castle Suite once before and I had a whole thread on here with all the pictures I took if you want to look at it.  

My Dad seems to be really enjoying his job. It's strange for my parents because they have lived in NC for almost 30 years and now they're back in FL. It's still strange for them and they are trying to adjust to the change. 

Viva Las Vegas!  Have a blast and good luck! I love Vegas!


----------



## Julie Mouse

So today was your first day - how did it go?  I had a wonderful vacation.  I will try to post pictures.  Las Vegas was unbelievable.  I've decided I would definitely feel safe going there by myself - YaY, I have another vacation destination.  I LOVED Disneyland!  I think it's so cool that all of the parks/hotels/Downtown Disney are so close together.  It amazed me that I could walk out of my hotel right into California Adventures, or right into Downtown Disney.  I can't believe all of the rides that they have in Disneyland that aren't in the Magic Kingdom.  It was also so funny - people seemed to not ride most of the rides - they just ride the same ones over and over.  Even though it was a beautiful summer day, I was able to walk right onto most of the rides!  I only had to wait for Finding Nemo, Indiana Jones, Peter Pan, and I didn't make it onto the bob sleds or Splash Mountain - I was exhausted, and those lines were long.  For everything else, it felt like an off season, slow day.  The weather was perfect!  Mid 70s during the days and mid 60s at night.  No humidity.  The Grand Californian is a wonderful resort - I felt like a queen.  John Wayne airport was so easy to use, and the Disney transfers were fast and comfortable.  I definitely want to go back to Disneyland again.     By the way, I would love to see your pictures of the Cinderella Suite.  What is the thread called?  I hope you have a great first week, Lindsey!!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

Julie Mouse said:


> So today was your first day - how did it go?  I had a wonderful vacation.  I will try to post pictures.  Las Vegas was unbelievable.  I've decided I would definitely feel safe going there by myself - YaY, I have another vacation destination.  I LOVED Disneyland!  I think it's so cool that all of the parks/hotels/Downtown Disney are so close together.  It amazed me that I could walk out of my hotel right into California Adventures, or right into Downtown Disney.  I can't believe all of the rides that they have in Disneyland that aren't in the Magic Kingdom.  It was also so funny - people seemed to not ride most of the rides - they just ride the same ones over and over.  Even though it was a beautiful summer day, I was able to walk right onto most of the rides!  I only had to wait for Finding Nemo, Indiana Jones, Peter Pan, and I didn't make it onto the bob sleds or Splash Mountain - I was exhausted, and those lines were long.  For everything else, it felt like an off season, slow day.  The weather was perfect!  Mid 70s during the days and mid 60s at night.  No humidity.  The Grand Californian is a wonderful resort - I felt like a queen.  John Wayne airport was so easy to use, and the Disney transfers were fast and comfortable.  I definitely want to go back to Disneyland again.     By the way, I would love to see your pictures of the Cinderella Suite.  What is the thread called?  I hope you have a great first week, Lindsey!!



Hi Julie!

Your trip sounds fantastic! Isn't it amazing how different Disneyland is? I love how even the same rides are different. It's a lot of fun and the weather in Cali is also nice, never humidity there! I'd love to see some pics!

I went to Vegas for the first time a couple of years ago and loved it too! There is so much to do and I love all of the entertainment to pick from too. 

My first week has been amazing and so magical! I am exhausted and have been working long hours, but it's all so worth it! I have such a wonderful day today, the best ever! You can't go wrong when you get to give out the Cinderella Castle Suite and create magic for everyone. It's a dream come true!

I'll have to see if I can find the thread with my pics or you can look for it by searching too!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

I found the thread Julie!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1640159


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Sounds like you had a fantastic time Julie! After hearing you and Lindsey talk so much about it I think I need to start looking into a trip out there. Did Disneyland set up transfers (airport) for you or did you find your own company?


----------



## Julie Mouse

Hi Cheryl - How is your summer going?  You would absolutely love Disneyland!  I used Dreams Unlimited for my resort, park passes, and the transfers.  John Wayne is so small - it was a piece of cake to find the Disney bus, and there was only one other family on it!  It got me to my resort quickly.  I'm going to check out Lindsey's pictures of Cinderella's castle suite, and then I need to go to sleep.  I haven't caught up yet from last week.  I'll try probably this weekend to load my pictures.  I really only took them of the resort.  Hope you're staying cool!


----------



## Julie Mouse

WOW - I can't believe all of the details that most people never get to see.  Amazing!!  Thank you for the pictures, and the link!!!


----------



## Julie Mouse

Hi - I hope everyone has had a great rest of their summer!  I cannot seem to figure out how to post pictures - very frustrating!   I'm sure it must be really easy.  I am done trying, and I do apologize!  I am back to school on Tuesday, August 19.  The summer's over  Usually, I'm more eager to get back to school.  I think I've just had too much fun this summer.  If that's possible.  Also, I'm nervous about Calculus 2.  Oh well, if I end up dropping it, I can work more and make more money for vacations   I really want to get down for a Disney Halloween party one of these years - I would love to see all of the characters in costume.  Talk to you soon . . . .


----------



## nts4wdw

Are you all planning another adventure together anytime soon?  I loved reading about it!!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

Julie Mouse said:


> WOW - I can't believe all of the details that most people never get to see.  Amazing!!  Thank you for the pictures, and the link!!!



You're welcome!  Isn't it just simply amazing!?  I could spend hours just finding all the little hidden touches and Disney details. One day...I hope I can enjoy the amazing tub.


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

Julie Mouse said:


> Hi - I hope everyone has had a great rest of their summer!  I cannot seem to figure out how to post pictures - very frustrating!   I'm sure it must be really easy.  I am done trying, and I do apologize!  I am back to school on Tuesday, August 19.  The summer's over  Usually, I'm more eager to get back to school.  I think I've just had too much fun this summer.  If that's possible.  Also, I'm nervous about Calculus 2.  Oh well, if I end up dropping it, I can work more and make more money for vacations   I really want to get down for a Disney Halloween party one of these years - I would love to see all of the characters in costume.  Talk to you soon . . . .



Hi Julie! It looks like there are just four days left until classes begin. I want to wish you luck! I would love it if you could make it to WDW this October for Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party...it's the best!  I can't wait because I'll be at the MK for the parties!  It's going to be a blast! This would be a great time to come... 

Oh, and about posting the pictures...you need to have the photos uploated to a website...like shutterfly.com, etc...then you right click on the photo and click on 'properties.' After that...you copy the link and then insert that address in your post on the DIS. It sounds more confusing then it really is...

Are you on Facebook, by any chance? A lot of us DIS'ers are on there if you ever think about joining! It's a lot of fun and a great place to post pictures too!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

nts4wdw said:


> Are you all planning another adventure together anytime soon?  I loved reading about it!!



No planning yet, but hopefully soon! I know I'd love to start planning another DIS trip in the future. Sadly, I'll be leaving for vacation in Hawaii when Cheryl will be making her trip to WDW this November.  We will just miss eachother, so we won't be able to plan a DIS trip at that time. We will have to plan one for the next time!

Are you planning another trip anytime soon?


----------



## bbangel

Julie Mouse said:


> I really want to get down for a Disney Halloween party one of these years - I would love to see all of the characters in costume.  Talk to you soon . . . .




Hey Julie, I'll be at the MNSSHP on October 21. Let me know if you want to meet up!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

bbangel said:


> Hey Julie, I'll be at the MNSSHP on October 21. Let me know if you want to meet up!



Maybe I'll be there that night!  How fun would that be!?

Either way...we are getting together when you are at MK! I can't wait and I'll use my magic!  

Keep me updated on your plans!   My days off are Friday and Saturday, so I am there the rest of the week.


----------



## bbangel

Fairy_Tale_Bride said:


> Maybe I'll be there that night!  How fun would that be!?
> 
> Either way...we are getting together when you are at MK! I can't wait and I'll use my magic!
> 
> Keep me updated on your plans!   My days off are Friday and Saturday, so I am there the rest of the week.




I can hardly wait! Only two more months to go. We will definately have to figure out a good time to meet up. I arrive on the 18th and leave for my cruise on the 23rd so we have some days to play with.


----------



## Julie Mouse

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Desktop\One Time Use Camera\July 28, 2008\Large Files for Viewing[/IMG]


----------



## Julie Mouse

I just tried to post a picture  I wonder if anyone can use the link?  Let me try something else


----------



## Julie Mouse

O.K., enough of that!  Lindsey, thanks about school - I don't feel ready this year to tackle something hard How neat about your Hawaiian trip!  Have you been there before?  Megan - thanks for the invite for the 21st.  I will have school on Tues and Thurs nights, so I wouldn't be able to be there on that night.  I hope you have a great time!!  It is tempting to just go down there for a quick visit - there is a party on the 19th, and that weekend would be about at the half-way point for my semester.  I was going to have my bathroom tile redone, because the tile is pink - from the 50s era.  Anyway, it is in really great shape - it's just pink.  I decided - I would rather spend the money on vacations   I won money in the Mega Millions drawing tonight - I matched the power ball - I got $2.   One of these days . . . . .  Over a year ago, I dreamt that I won the lottery, and when I woke up, I realized that I remembered the numbers.  I've been playing them ever since.   Oh well, it's fun to dream . . .


----------



## Julie Mouse




----------



## tinkerbell87512

Hey everyone hope all is well!!! I wish we were planning another meet whats everyone's plans for next year? haha

Julie good luck with school this year. I know you were stressed with your calc class last time. I hope you can breeze right through!  Ohhh and congrats on winning-even if it is $2. Hey who knows maybe that $2 will turn in to 2 million! 
As for the pictures like Lindsey said you have to use a photo sharing site. Photobucket, shutterfly, facebook. They are all easy to use. Oh and if you are on Facebook make sure to add me!  

Megan I'm so tempted to move my trip to October. I heard that the osborne lights aren't going to be showing till after Thanksgiving. I'm so worried that the Christmas decorations at the resorts and parks wont be up either. But MVMCP starts on the 11th or 12th of Nov. Ugh decisons decisons. I hope you and Lindsey have fun though! I'm so bummed I'm gonna miss you guys.  

Everything here is going well. Can't believe how fast the summer is flying by. Already August 16!  But that means my Disney trip is getting closer!!!  Hope you all enjoy the rest of your summer!!!! We need to start planning another meet!!!


----------



## Julie Mouse

Hi Cheryl!


----------



## nts4wdw

Fairy_Tale_Bride said:


> No planning yet, but hopefully soon! I know I'd love to start planning another DIS trip in the future. Sadly, I'll be leaving for vacation in Hawaii when Cheryl will be making her trip to WDW this November.  We will just miss eachother, so we won't be able to plan a DIS trip at that time. We will have to plan one for the next time!
> 
> Are you planning another trip anytime soon?



We are going back Dec. 10-14. Any of y'all going to be down there then?  

Hurray for Hawaii!!!  What a wonderful trip to plan!!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

Julie Mouse said:


> O.K., enough of that!  Lindsey, thanks about school - I don't feel ready this year to tackle something hard How neat about your Hawaiian trip!  Have you been there before?  Megan - thanks for the invite for the 21st.  I will have school on Tues and Thurs nights, so I wouldn't be able to be there on that night.  I hope you have a great time!!  It is tempting to just go down there for a quick visit - there is a party on the 19th, and that weekend would be about at the half-way point for my semester.  I was going to have my bathroom tile redone, because the tile is pink - from the 50s era.  Anyway, it is in really great shape - it's just pink.  I decided - I would rather spend the money on vacations   I won money in the Mega Millions drawing tonight - I matched the power ball - I got $2.   One of these days . . . . .  Over a year ago, I dreamt that I won the lottery, and when I woke up, I realized that I remembered the numbers.  I've been playing them ever since.   Oh well, it's fun to dream . . .




That's too funny about your dream lottery numbers! Keep playing them!  You never know!  That would mean many, many Disney vacations!

I know how you feel about your classes. I've been there many times, but it always seems to be better than we think. I know I tend to stress out a little bit.  

This will be out first trip to Hawaii and I can't wait! It's not too far away now. My main goal is to go get myself a Dole Whip!  That way I've gotten one in WDW, Disneyland, and then Hawaii!  

I really hope you can make it down for MNSSHP! That would be awesome!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

tinkerbell87512 said:


> Hey everyone hope all is well!!! I wish we were planning another meet whats everyone's plans for next year? haha
> 
> Julie good luck with school this year. I know you were stressed with your calc class last time. I hope you can breeze right through!  Ohhh and congrats on winning-even if it is $2. Hey who knows maybe that $2 will turn in to 2 million!
> As for the pictures like Lindsey said you have to use a photo sharing site. Photobucket, shutterfly, facebook. They are all easy to use. Oh and if you are on Facebook make sure to add me!
> 
> Megan I'm so tempted to move my trip to October. I heard that the osborne lights aren't going to be showing till after Thanksgiving. I'm so worried that the Christmas decorations at the resorts and parks wont be up either. But MVMCP starts on the 11th or 12th of Nov. Ugh decisons decisons. I hope you and Lindsey have fun though! I'm so bummed I'm gonna miss you guys.
> 
> Everything here is going well. Can't believe how fast the summer is flying by. Already August 16!  But that means my Disney trip is getting closer!!!  Hope you all enjoy the rest of your summer!!!! We need to start planning another meet!!!



You know I'm all for you changing your trip to October!  I'd love to be able to see you! They are actually putting the Dream Lights on the Castle right now! I know...crazy! Already! I can't wait for the parties to begin!


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Fairy_Tale_Bride said:


> You know I'm all for you changing your trip to October!  I'd love to be able to see you! They are actually putting the Dream Lights on the Castle right now! I know...crazy! Already! I can't wait for the parties to begin!



Wow they are already putting up the lights?! Man it seems so early but when actually it's right around the corner. 

I don't know if I will actually get to change my trip but I'm really thinking and I'm gonna look into it.


----------



## luvfigment

tinkerbell87512 said:


> Wow they are already putting up the lights?! Man it seems so early but when actually it's right around the corner.
> 
> I don't know if I will actually get to change my trip but I'm really thinking and I'm gonna look into it.



I remember last October when I went to DHS the Osborne Lights were already hung up and I was surprised by that.


----------



## bbangel

tinkerbell87512 said:


> I don't know if I will actually get to change my trip but I'm really thinking and I'm gonna look into it.



Oh I would be so happy if you could come when I'm there! I know you got a great deal for December though. I'm tentatively planning a short trip for the first weekend of December in 2009.

Julie if you are there on the 19th we could meet up earlier in the day. Just let me know!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

tinkerbell87512 said:


> Wow they are already putting up the lights?! Man it seems so early but when actually it's right around the corner.
> 
> I don't know if I will actually get to change my trip but I'm really thinking and I'm gonna look into it.



I saw them working on the Halloween & Fall decorations today!  My fav time of year! I can't believe October is right around the corner, but I can't wait. I'm ready for the heat and rain to go away. I was out all day in Tropical Storm Fay today. Oh...how fun!


----------



## Julie Mouse

Wow Lindsey - have you been soaking wet at work all week?  Are your regular days off Fridays and Saturdays?  I feel sorry for the people on vacation.  I can't imagine all of the anticipation of Disney World, only to have horrible weather once you're there.  I hope it lets up for you soon, and you have some really nice weeks to make up for it!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

Julie Mouse said:


> Wow Lindsey - have you been soaking wet at work all week?  Are your regular days off Fridays and Saturdays?  I feel sorry for the people on vacation.  I can't imagine all of the anticipation of Disney World, only to have horrible weather once you're there.  I hope it lets up for you soon, and you have some really nice weeks to make up for it!



It's been a crazy week...very wet and windy! I've been out in the rain everyday with everyone in their ponchos. It's been hard to make any magic in this kind of weather. The park was almost empty on Tuesday. I enjoyed just walking around and they had all the signs tied down in case we got hit badly by Fay. It's kinda nice for the guests though because they can pretty much walk on every single ride...no lines! You can't beat that!  Yes, my regular days off are Friday and Saturday. How's school going? Enjoy the classes so far?


----------



## Julie Mouse

My sister and I were there once 5 years ago on a rainy day.  No tropical storm, but the rain didn't let up right away like it usually does.  There was no wind, though.  We wore ponchos and went on rides anyway.  It was the last day of our trip - no way we were going to let rain get in our way!  School is going all right, for week one.  Thanks for asking.  I'm dawdling here - I promised myself I would get 3 calculus problems done this afternoon.  I've done one.  I checked at work on available days in October when I could take a long weekend.  The only one available was Oct 24 - 27.  I put in for it, and figured even if I don't go anywhere, I could use the time to study.  I also asked Dreams Unlimited for a quote for Disneyland for that weekend.  I don't know if it is because I was there for such a limited time, but when I think of going to Disney World, I keep yearning for Disneyland.  I just didn't have enough time there, I think.  I need to go back and get satisfied.   I couldn't believe the flight was much cheaper.  It's so much longer, I would expect it to be more.  Anyway . . . back to work here


----------



## tinkerbell87512

I actually love Disney in the rain! Such a different experience. Well except for our MNSSHP last year...that rain was CRAZY! 

Glad school is going well Julie. It will get better after a couple weeks. Your just coming off summer vacation. It's always hard to get back into the swing of things. Thats exciting you may be going back to Disneyland! How do you like Dreams Unlimited? Do you get a good deal even if you are a solo traveler? 

Well I hope everyone is enjoying the last weeks of Summer. Fall is quickly coming!


----------



## Julie Mouse

Hi Cheryl!  School is going well for week one.  We've had to read so many short stories already for my composition class, and I've been surprised by how interesting and good they are.  I've spent most of the day today reading - we were assigned two chapters for over the weekend!  Anyway, I need to change my thinking here and start doing calculus.  Not yet - I need to avoid it for just a few more minutes  .  I can't really decide yet on a trip - I may wait until closer to the weekend, and see how school is going.  I couldn't resist getting a quote, though, so I could dream about it.  The Luxor Hotel in Vegas already sent me an offer for 3 free nights, $100 slot play, and $100 towards an airline ticket!  I couldn't believe it!  They must really be hurting.  That would be an option, too.  I could use the little airport right by my house, and that is a big bonus.  They also fly to Orlando Sanford, but only on Sundays and Thursdays!  I did not use Dreams Unlimited back in May to go to Disney World.  They did not seem to have good rates.  I felt uneasy about my first trip to Disneyland, though, and I wanted an expert to help me.  They did such a nice job for me in July!  I made my plans at the last minute, and everything went off without a hitch.  I felt like they were doing the worrying for me, and I could just relax.  Their rates don't seem to be any cheaper than what is offered on the Disneyland site.  I am betting I could get cheaper rates through a discount travel site, and I may check to see if it would be significant when the time gets closer.  Their service can't be beat, though.  Things have really cooled down for us here.  The weather is perfect right now.  It is so cool and fresh in the mornings, and hot and sunny in the afternoons.  I'm hoping this lasts for a couple of months!!  I hope you also enjoy the rest of your Summer!  I wish we all had a meet coming up!  If I could have gotten the weekend off that Megan was going to be in Orlando, I was seriously considering it!  She said we could spend part of the 19th together, and it would have been nice to see her again, and enjoy Disney with another person.  Oh well . . . .  O.K., enough delay.  Off to do math


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Ohhh choices choices. Vegas, DL or WDW. Which ever you choose will be great. Dreams Unlimited sounds awesome. If I ever go to DL I will most likely use a Travel agent sice it would be my first trip out West and I don't know as much about DL as I do about WDW. Traveling to WDW is like taking a trip downtown. haha I know it like the back of my hand. Everything is going well here just working and looking forward to Disney again.  I've decided to keep my reservation for Nov because it would be too much of a headache to change it to October. Since I'm using my free flight on SWA. I renewed my pass for another year so I'm thinking maybe May again or early June. Would any of you be up for a meet then? I would really like to plan another one. I'm totally flexable for times though doesn't have to be May or June. If anyone is interested let me know! I hope you all are doing well can't believe it's already almost been 3 months since our meet! My gosh does the time fly. Talk to you all soon!


----------



## Julie Mouse

Do you buy an annual pass for WDW?  My sister and I have talked about that.  If you go often enough, it definitely pays for itself.  This year was the first time that I felt like I really knew my way around the Magic Kingdom and Epcot.  That is one really weird thing about going to Disneyland.  I got turned around a couple of times.  It's strange not to see the castle from everywhere, because the castle is MUCH smaller than in Orlando.  It seemed like a parallel universe somehow.  Disneyland is so similar, yet so different from the Magic Kingdom.  Even the rides that are the same are different. It's a cool experience - you would love it!


----------



## Julie Mouse

I don't know though . . . I'm betting the Halloween party at WDW is spectactular, I've never been to the Food & Wine Festival, and I still have 4 days left on my WDW pass (I bought a 7 day no expiration pass with my Disney dollars two years ago, and I only used 3 days in May).  You stayed at Pop Century, right Cheryl?  Did you like it?  I could have a wonderful weekend getaway for not a lot of money.  Oh what to do


----------



## Julie Mouse

I just played Buzz Lightyear from home.  That was so much fun!!  I downloaded the game from the Disneyland site while I was at school, and it was ready to go when I got home.


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Hi Julie! Yup I have an AP for Disney World. I got it July 07 and from July 07-08 I went on 3 trips. (July 07, Oct and May 08.) So in total I used the pass for 16 days. I renewed just before the prices went up and I'm glad I did because the AP went up $20. It doesn't seem like much but when you think about paying the tax on that $400+ ticket it adds up fast. I figure this year I will go in Nov and sometime this coming spring/early summer. I think the AP is worth it because you also get discounts around the "world" on different things. If you hhave anymore questions about it don't be afraid to ask. 

Ohhh and yea I did stay at Pop last time. Haha the past 4 times actually. I love pop. I've stayed at 3 out of the 4 values and this is my favorite. They have their own busses (they don't share like the all stars do) and the atmosphere is so fun!!! 

That Buzz game sounds fun. Is it just on the DL site?


----------



## Julie Mouse

Hi Cheryl - Thanks for the info!  I'm going to have to look into the annual pass in the future.  It has been fun having the no expiration pass, and knowing that whenever I want to go, my theme park admission is covered.  My sister and I stayed at All Star Sports five years ago.  It tickled me to walk to the food court early in the morning for coffee through an oversized, cartoonish football field.  I'm betting I would get a kick out of Pop Century, too.  That's nice that they don't share buses!  I don't see the Buzz game on the WDW site.  I saw a sign at the ride in Disneyland about playing on-line, and I just decided to try it out.  Supposedly, somehow playing on-line lights up targets in the Disneyland ride.  I think you can partner up with someone on the ride, but last night, I played with someone else who was on-line.  I'll have to look into it more.  I think my sister and I are going to go to Disneyland next May.  I have told her so much about it that she wants to experience it for herself.  We'll see - she was disappointed that she could not join us for our meet this year.


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Having an AP is great. Just knowing that I have the admission covered saves me so much money on the trips. Any time I see a cheap flight though I always want to take a short weekend trip. haha Ive done a three day trip and never again. I would rather just go for a longer period of time. 

Ohhhh that game sounds awesome! I will have to check it out. 

Disneyland sounds great! I want to check it out sometime but I'm a little afraid solo since it's not all covered by Disney. WDW is so convienent. ME picks you up at the airport and takes you right to the resort and you have unlimited transportation. But after hearing about your trip to DL I may just have to check it out. It most likely wont be till after my AP expires. I can't see buying tickets to DL when I have my AP for WDW. If you guys decide to go to WDW instead let me know! I will be glad to meet up with you guys!


----------



## Julie Mouse

Hi Cheryl!  I just love that I know other people I can obsess about Disney with  I thought maybe you would all start getting sick of my vacation dreaming, so I started e-mailing my sister everything.  My dad and I spent this weekend with her - it's about a 2 hour 20 minute drive for me.  Anyway, she said I cracked her up - every other e-mail was about Disney!  I'm glad it made her laugh instead of irritating her.  She really wants to buy an annual pass.  I've read that if you can spend 10 to 14 days there, it's a cost savings.  I'm not sure that was taking into consideration the savings on resorts.  If the little airport by me offered more flights, I would be very tempted to get an annual pass.  Then weekend getaways would be more hassle free.  It is too bad that Disney doesn't do some sort of coast-to-coast ticket so that Disney World passes could be used at Disneyland, and vice versa.  I didn't think Disneyland would be that great - I thought I would be somewhat disappointed with it in comparison to Disney World.  That's why I went for such a short stay - just a day and a half.  I was in Vegas anyway, and I got a great deal on a quick little airplane ride from Vegas to Anaheim.  I wasn't disappointed at all.  There are things I like better about Disney World, and things I like better about Disneyland.  Now that I've gotten a taste of it, I can't wait to go back.  John Wayne airport is very nice.  It was easy to find the Disney Express bus.  They do need a value resort in Anaheim.  Even the lowest price Disneyland resort is expensive.  I am seriously considering Disney World for October.  I want to experience the Halloween party, and the Food & Wine Festival, and, it's a shorter airplane ride for me . . . .  O.K.  I keep thinking I should seriously make reservations already so that I can stop thinking about it, and pestering everyone else with my indecision  What do you think about a meet as a Disney cruise some day?


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

Julie, you will have to let me know if you come down for a visit! We'll have to get together! Maybe a mini-DIS Meet in the works!  

I would love to do a DIS Meet Disney Cruise! I know Cheryl & I have mentioned that a few times. Wouldn't that be amazing!?  


I've been super busy with work and don't get enough time on the DIS anymore, except to check-in on my fav threads, etc. 

But, I jsut had to come say hi to everyone and share my most exciting news!!! That I know Cheryl & Megan already know about from my Facebook obsession, haha!  

Michael Phelps was at the MK the other day for his American Homecoming Parade and it was amazing! I love him and it was such a last minute surprise. I thought I'd post my pics!  Luckily, I wasn't working, so I got to join in on the fun!  






















Just so you know...I have my page on YouTube, where I post ALL my many Disney videos and stuff...my screen name there is FairyTaleBride! That's easy to remember!


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Julie-

I agree with you they should totally have a program if you buy a WDW AP and if you pay like an extra $50 you can add DL. That would be nice! With the AP I believe the break even point is 11 days. I read that on the Dis but I don't know if you count park hopping in that. I assume you do. You should totally book your trip for October. The decorations are beautiful and the halloween party is so fun!  If you feel like going for Christmas I'll be there in Nov! 

As Lindsey said we have talked about doing a DCL meet before. I would totally be up for that and I think that would be such a blast!  Maybe a 3 night or a 4 night double dip?! It would be so much fun!!!!

Lindsey- 

Everytime I see those pictures my heart skips a beat!  Hahaha hes so cute!


----------



## Julie Mouse

Lindsey - thank you so much for posting those pictures!  I had seen a tiny little one on AOL, and I was wishing for more.  I think I will come down - the weekend of October 24 - 27.  Thanks for the nudge, Cheryl  Lindsey, will you be back from Hawaii?  I would love to do a Disney Cruise with all of you - I'm betting my sister would, too.


----------



## Julie Mouse

I will be back in Disney World next month!        I arrive on Friday, 10/24, and leave on Monday, 10/27.  I got a fantastic deal through themouseforless.  I wanted something fairly inexpensive for just a long weekend, and they got me an amazing price.  I never used them before, but I couldn't find a deal on my own. Dreams said that there were no fall specials left for the value or moderate resorts, and quoted me rack rates.  I read about themouseforless, and decided to try one last place.  They saved me about $300!!  How could I pass that up   I've got Halloween party tickets for 10/26.  I'm going to try the dining plan for the first time, so I already know where I will be eating each night.  I'm kind of glad.  Most of the planning is done - I really need to forget about this vacation for awhile and study.


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Ohhhhh thats sooooo exciting Julie! Will you be down there to meet up with Megan and Lindsey? If so I will really have to look into switching. I can't have you guys meeting up with out me!


----------



## nts4wdw

Thanks for posting the parade pics!  It must have been awesome to be there!


----------



## Julie Mouse

You know what Cheryl - I don't know if anyone will be there when I am there.  Megan was going to be there the weekend before, but I couldn't get that weekend off.  I don't know when Lindsey will be back from Hawaii.  It may just be me.


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

Yay Julie!!! How exciting!!!  

I will be here because I don't leave for Hawaii until mid-November. 
I will be at the MK, but my days off are Friday & Saturday. I will be there Sunday and Monday.


----------



## bbangel

Julie, I can't believe I will just miss you! I am leaving for the cruise part of my trip on the 23rd!

Lindsey we have to talk about when we might meet up. I get in early evening on the 18th. Not sure if you want to meet for dinner maybe?


----------



## Julie Mouse

Megan - I am so sorry I will miss you this trip!  I hope you have a wonderful vacation!!  Lindsey - I will be at the Magic Kingdom on Sunday and Monday!!  I'm planning on Hollywood Studios for Friday, Epcot on Saturday, and then MK on Sunday with the Halloween party, and then I always find myself trying to drink in the sights and sounds of the Magic Kingdom whenever I leave that park for the last time - I guess wondering if I will ever get to see it again.  (you never know - not to be a downer, but I lost my husband 4 years ago, when he was only 45.  He had been perfectly healthy, and he was on vacation with his brothers mountain biking in Moab.  He just dropped from severe heat stroke.  So . . . I guess I am always wondering what's around the corner for me).  Anyway, I decided if I spent Monday at the MK also, then I would be more likely to take time out to enjoy the Halloween party, without feeling like I needed to squeeze in any rides that I didn't get to during the day.  I know you will be working, so you won't really be able to socialize, but I hope we run into eachother!!  Will you be working at the Halloween party as well?  Does the Dream Team work at the special events?  Yay - I can't wait for October 24th


----------



## Julie Mouse

Cheryl - Thanks for the Boo !  I have to see if it worked.


----------



## Julie Mouse

IT DID!   Thank you!  That little guy looks how I feel - so excited about my "Halloween" trip.


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Julie you are so welcome! I am so sorry to hear about your husband. But you are right we never know what is in store for us in the future.   Take every day and live it to the fullest!!! I hope you have a wonderful vacation. When I get home today I'm going to try again and see if I can switch my trip to overlap both yours and Megans. This is a real budget trip this time so I don't know if I can get any deals. I guess we will have to see!


----------



## bbangel

tinkerbell87512 said:


> Julie you are so welcome! I am so sorry to hear about your husband. But you are right we never know what is in store for us in the future.   Take every day and live it to the fullest!!! I hope you have a wonderful vacation. When I get home today I'm going to try again and see if I can switch my trip to overlap both yours and Megans. This is a real budget trip this time so I don't know if I can get any deals. I guess we will have to see!



Cheryl, thanks for the BOO!!!!

And I so hope that you are able to overlap our trips! Sending pixie dust your way that you find an awesome deal.


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

bbangel said:


> Julie, I can't believe I will just miss you! I am leaving for the cruise part of my trip on the 23rd!
> 
> Lindsey we have to talk about when we might meet up. I get in early evening on the 18th. Not sure if you want to meet for dinner maybe?



Hey Megan! I'll have to see what my schedule will be like to see if I'll have free time when I am off of work. I have to see what Daniel will be doing because he is actually out of town for the entire month of September!  I will be at MK working October 19-23 and my role is to hang out & socialize. We will have a lot of time to have fun and chat!  I won't know my exact schedule until about 2 weeks before, but we will be able to have a lot of fun!  Just let me know when you plan on being at MK! I actually got to hang out with DIS'ers yesterday and the day before. I spotted the LGMH's and then some spotted me! It made my day!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

Julie Mouse said:


> Megan - I am so sorry I will miss you this trip!  I hope you have a wonderful vacation!!  Lindsey - I will be at the Magic Kingdom on Sunday and Monday!!  I'm planning on Hollywood Studios for Friday, Epcot on Saturday, and then MK on Sunday with the Halloween party, and then I always find myself trying to drink in the sights and sounds of the Magic Kingdom whenever I leave that park for the last time - I guess wondering if I will ever get to see it again.  (you never know - not to be a downer, but I lost my husband 4 years ago, when he was only 45.  He had been perfectly healthy, and he was on vacation with his brothers mountain biking in Moab.  He just dropped from severe heat stroke.  So . . . I guess I am always wondering what's around the corner for me).  Anyway, I decided if I spent Monday at the MK also, then I would be more likely to take time out to enjoy the Halloween party, without feeling like I needed to squeeze in any rides that I didn't get to during the day.  I know you will be working, so you won't really be able to socialize, but I hope we run into eachother!!  Will you be working at the Halloween party as well?  Does the Dream Team work at the special events?  Yay - I can't wait for October 24th



Hi Julie! I am so sorry to hear about your husband. I can't imagine going through that. I know that takes a lot of courage and you have to be strong. I will be at the MK that Sunday and Monday. I usually am working first shift those days, which means I open the park. I may be on prizes one of those days, which means I don't have free time, but I'll know for sure about 2 weeks before. My role is to hang out with the guests and make Magic! I have plenty of time to hang out and talk with you! We can have a lot of fun! I'll let you know my exact schedule before you come down. I do have to cover my one land, but we can have a blast in my area!


----------



## bbangel

I don't really have a plan for where I will be on what days eek:  I know I'm breaking a cardinal DIS rule!)
Once you know your schedule we'll figure something out. Your job sounds like it is the dream you hoped it would be!


----------



## Julie Mouse

Lindsey - Megan is right, your job sounds like a dream job!  How much fun would it be to socialize with people at Disney World - for your job ! !  Can you ride the rides with the people you've struck up conversations with?


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

We'll just make sure and plan something a week or two before you come down. I'll pretty much know my schedule and we can make sure to pick a place to meet.  I get to do many things for the guests and create magical moments. That does include riding certain rides from time to time.  It's a wonderful once in a lifetime opportunity, but it's sad because I am already having to plan what I'm going to do after it comes to an end.


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Alright girls...would anyone be up for a meet next spring/summer? I know it's waaaaay early but I'm already thinking we need another meet!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

tinkerbell87512 said:


> Alright girls...would anyone be up for a meet next spring/summer? I know it's waaaaay early but I'm already thinking we need another meet!



Heck yeah!!! 
I'm ready to start the banana dance!!!


----------



## GoofyBaby

I would LOVE to have a meet next spring because it is looking more and more like my planned Christmas trip with my family is not going to work out.  I had so much fun with you gals in October 2007 that I'd love to do it all over again!      Now to see how I can start saving. . .


----------



## Julie Mouse

Hey Lindsey - I had forgotten that this new job was for a short time.  Is it for a year?  THAT sucks!  I usually feel like it takes me two years to even really feel settled into a new job.  Cheryl - I think my sister and I are going to Disneyland in May.  When dates are scheduled for the meet, I will let her know and we will have to decide what to do.


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

GoofyBaby said:


> I would LOVE to have a meet next spring because it is looking more and more like my planned Christmas trip with my family is not going to work out.  I had so much fun with you gals in October 2007 that I'd love to do it all over again!      Now to see how I can start saving. . .



I would LOVE for you to come to another DIS Meet!  
I can't believe it's been almost a year, since our DIS Halloween Meet!  That is so hard to believe! Whatever works for everyone would be great for me! Just let me know when I need to start planning!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

Julie Mouse said:


> Hey Lindsey - I had forgotten that this new job was for a short time.  Is it for a year?  THAT sucks!  I usually feel like it takes me two years to even really feel settled into a new job.  Cheryl - I think my sister and I are going to Disneyland in May.  When dates are scheduled for the meet, I will let her know and we will have to decide what to do.



Yeah, no role at Disney ever lasts too long. Everyone moves on and around very quickly. It's kinda crazy and everyone is looking for the next best thing. The 'Year of a Million Dreams' comes to an end Dec. 31, 2008 and so does the Dream Squad. I probably won't be on the team until the very end because I'll need to have another job by then. Plus, I'll be ready to move on. Oh, the life at Disney...


----------



## bbangel

Not sure I can swing another trip so soon after this one. I am thinking of going again next October though!
Once there are dates I may be persuaded to change my mind!


----------



## as dreamers do

Another meet? Count me in! I miss you girls!


----------



## Julie Mouse

Two weeks from today, I will be in the Magic Kingdom !       Lindsey - do you know your schedule yet?  I think Megan is down there now, right?  Or maybe not quite yet.  And you have one month, Cheryl?  Wish we could all be there together!  You need to schedule a trip, Jenny!  By the way, are you still with the same guy?  Woo Hoo - I just can't wait


----------



## bbangel

Not there quite yet, but I only have 6 days to wait  

I wish we could have made another meet work too.


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Ohhhh Megan and Julie you are so close!!! I hope you both have a great time!!! Hopefully sometime we can set up another meet! Julie are you going to MNSSHP? I know you are Megan. You guys will have so much fun!


----------



## Julie Mouse

Megan - now you only have 5 days to wait  Thanks Cheryl - I know I will forget all about school and work and be a kid for a weekend   I am going to the Halloween Party on Sunday night.  I've never been - I've seen lots of youtube videos.  Lindsey got a great shot of the Headless Horseman!  That's one thing I love about Disney - there is so much to do that each time is so different.  I've never stayed at All Star Movies before, and I love Toy Story!  I've never taken the Magical Express before . . . well, you know how it is.  So much is familiar, but so much is new, too.  I definitely want to meet up with all of you again some day.    Come on calendar - move faster


----------



## bbangel

Julie Mouse said:


> Come on calendar - move faster



I'm with you on this one! Four more sleeps!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

Hi girls! I've been working crazy hours and I seen to never be home. I'm trying to catch-up on everyone's Disney plans! I actually just have two weeks left on the Dream Squad.  I accepted a new role over in Celebration with Disney Magical Express. I'm very excited about it! I start over there on Nov. 2, so my days at MK are numbered.  I think you still may be able to catch me! I have my schedule for the upcoming week, just not the next one.


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Fairy_Tale_Bride said:


> Hi girls! I've been working crazy hours and I seen to never be home. I'm trying to catch-up on everyone's Disney plans! I actually just have two weeks left on the Dream Squad.  I accepted a new role over in Celebration with Disney Magical Express. I'm very excited about it! I start over there on Nov. 2, so my days at MK are numbered.  I think you still may be able to catch me! I have my schedule for the upcoming week, just not the next one.



Oh my gosh only 2 weeks left? I thought the dream squad went untill Dec? I hope you enjoy your last days to their fullest sounds like an awesome job. What will you be doing with Magical Express? I hope you enjoy that as much as the DS.


----------



## bbangel

Fairy_Tale_Bride said:


> Hi girls! I've been working crazy hours and I seen to never be home. I'm trying to catch-up on everyone's Disney plans! I actually just have two weeks left on the Dream Squad.  I accepted a new role over in Celebration with Disney Magical Express. I'm very excited about it! I start over there on Nov. 2, so my days at MK are numbered.  I think you still may be able to catch me! I have my schedule for the upcoming week, just not the next one.



Looks like you had great fun with the DS while it lasted. Hopefully working with ME is great too.
I'll be there in 12 hours!
Hopefully I catch up with you on Sunday!


----------



## maedelken

tinkerbell87512 said:


> Alright girls...would anyone be up for a meet next spring/summer? I know it's waaaaay early but I'm already thinking we need another meet!



Hi everyone I love Disney and I am so wanting to go in May.  So I am a mother of four and I have been either pregnant or breastfeeding for the last six years.  My youngest is now nine months and it is almost time to take a girls trip.  My husband is cool with it and wanted to know where I wanted to go.  I said Disney!  His response was good luck talking your friends into that.  I love my friends but none of them have the Disney obsession like me and if given the choice of where to go on a girls trip they wouldn't pick Disney.  So I told my husband I have been totally all about you and the children for more then six years now I deserve to go where I want to go.  I told him I was going whether I had to go by myself or not.  I would like to go with some cool Disney lovin chicks though!  So I was hoping you guys could help me out with that.  Looking forward to getting to know all of you!


----------



## Julie Mouse

Cheryl - you are almost there!  You must be so excited!!  I had a wonderful time!!  In fact, I wanted to stay so badly that I started calculating how long I could stay down there if I sold my house and car and cashed in my 401K!  I figured I could last about 8 months  If I didn't have my two cats, I may have seriously considered it.  Anyway - Lindsey, it was so great to see you.  I'm sorry I missed you at the dance party!!  I headed over there, and realized that I was too late.  Thank you for the special meet with Cindy - she was soooo sweet!   Megan - how was your trip?  Hi to maedelken.


----------



## maedelken

Hi everyone still hoping to go to Disney in the spring.  Hope you guys will keep me posted if anyone is meeting up.  My husband might be getting a new job in North Carolina which is exciting because I will be that much closer to the mouse.


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Hi everyone!!!! I hope you all are doing well!!!! Megan and Julie I would love to see pics of your trips if you don't mind posting.  Everything is going well here. I'm getting so excited for my trip in just 11 days!  
Lindsey keep me updated on if you still want to meet up at some point. I know you are gonna be busy with the new job and all. 

Welcome maedelken!!!! I don't know if we will have an official meet or not in the spring but I'm planning on going down in May. Let me know when in the spring you are going! I would be happy to meet up! Good luck to your husband about the job situation!!! I've been to NC once and loved it such a beautiful state. 

Hope you all enjoyed your weekend!


----------



## bbangel

My trip was great. Hate to admit I haven't even downloaded my photos yet. Hope to start a trip report this week. Castaway Cay was amazing (until I saw how burnt I got sitting in the shade!)

Cheryl, your trip is sooooo close! I wish I was going with you as I miss it already!


----------



## GoofyBaby

Howdy Dis Gals!  

Well, my Christmas trip didn't fall through!  I'll be at Pop December 12-20, so if anyone happens to be there at that time, let me know!  

Hope you're all doing well!  I'm still plugging on in school and can't wait for this semester to be over!  

Have a wonderful evening!


----------



## Julie Mouse

Hey - I just wanted to say that I really miss all of you.  I hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving!  Cheryl - did you post a trip report somewhere?  Lindsey - how is your new job?  I have my final exams both on Tuesday night next week, and then I have to seriously focus on Christmas.  I have been having major Disney withdrawals, though (and after 3 trips this year!).  I hope all are well, and enjoying the holiday season so far!


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Hi Julie! I'm missing everyone too! I had such a wonderful time down there last month. I have a TR going (you can check it out by clicking the link in my siggy). WDW was so beautiful all decked out for the holidays! I'm so excited because I took advantage of the buy 4 get 3 deal and I'm going back in May!  

I can't believe how close Christmas is. I havent started shopping yet.  Ugh I just don't want to fight the crowds at the mall. 

Well I hope you all are having a wonderful Christmas season! Good luck on your finals Julie! Talk to you all soon!!!!!


----------



## Julie Mouse

Merry Christmas Princesses!!


----------

